# 10 cose che ho capito sul tradimento



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.


1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!

2 Il partner ha sempre una parte di colpa se viene tradito. O non capisce o è il traditore a non capirlo. Ma sempre per colpa sua.

3 Una volta che un traditore si rende conto di fare una cazzata e comincia a sentirsi in colpa, prende la saggia decisione di lasciarlo. Ma senza fretta.

4 Il partner tradito non soffre, in quanto ignaro.

5 Il traditore soffre, è tormentato notte e giorno.

6 L'amante è sempre vittima dei ricatti della moglie o del marito: poverino, non può lasciare la propria famiglia per quella carogna!

7 Il traditore è sempre molto confuso sul da farsi. E per non fare errori, rimane nell'indecisione alternando i letti.

8 Il traditore che torna all'ovile difficilmente rinnega quel che ha fatto, in fondo era un suo diritto ed era colpa del partner... ma ve l'avevo già detto no?

9 Il traditore è : "voi non potete capire!"

10 No no e poi no! Non è mai solo sesso, è Ammmmore!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...


 
Bè sono contenta di non riconoscermi in quasi nessuno di questi punti .......


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...






Capisco un pò di sana ironia, capisco sdrammatizzare....
Ma sono queste cose che mi fanno pensare che un tradimento non si perdona mai.

Mai più prometterò fedeltà, mai più la chiederò, e basta. Piuttosto di questa lenta morte, tutto è meglio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...


 
Perdonami Kid, ma sto elenco mi sembra di una banalità che non ti rende merito.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perdonami Kid, ma sto elenco mi sembra di una banalità che non ti rende merito.


Suvvia, è solo per riderci un pò su. E poi scusami, ma i traditori non dicono banalità?


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. *Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.*... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...



*Sul punto 1* : Non voglio parlare dell'intesa sessuale, ma sul  dialogo è verissimo...il mio compagno mi diceva che non era amore ma  "confidenza" con l'amante...
*
Sul punto 2: *Questo non è sempre vero, io non mi sento per niente in colpa, la colpa è sua e della sua immaturità.:incazzato:

*Sul punto 4*: della serie, cornuti e felici. Ma aggiungi anche un punto sulla perdita delle illusioni e dell'innocenza che avviene nel tradito quando scopre il tradimento...

*Sul punto 9:* "voi non potete capire..."...è vero. Non possiamo capire. Io, da tradita, non capisco il perchè i traditori agiscano così. Non capisco perchè l'ha fatto il mio compagno, non capisco gli altri. Ognuno avrà i suoi motivi per giustificarsi (perchè in fondo si tratta di giustificarsi) ma trovo davvero da animali ingannare il proprio partner. Questo è il mio punto di vista...


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> *Sul punto 1* : Non voglio parlare dell'intesa sessuale, ma sul  dialogo è verissimo...il mio compagno mi diceva che non era amore ma  "confidenza" con l'amante...
> *
> Sul punto 2: *Questo non è sempre vero, io non mi sento per niente in colpa, la colpa è sua e della sua immaturità.:incazzato:
> 
> ...



Ragazzi prendetela leggera, è solo una lista di luoghi comuni che ho recepito qui dentro in anni di frequentazione. E' per ridere davvero, se ancora c'è qualcuno che riesce a farlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi prendetela leggera, è solo una lista di luoghi comuni che ho recepito qui dentro in anni di frequentazione. E' per ridere davvero, se ancora c'è qualcuno che riesce a farlo.



E' una lista di luoghi comuni. Di *certi *traditori.
Che non tiene conto del dolore vero, del pentimento vero, delle riflessioni vere che pure abbiamo letto qui, di chi ha tradito e affronta il suo errore giorno per giorno.

Mi mette una tristezza infinita perchè vedo che certe volte, un tradito non accetterà mai e poi mai che il dolore e il pentimento dell'altro sia sincero, e che il tradito possa tornare indietro, e rimanere la persona che era prima.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Suvvia, è solo per riderci un pò su. E poi scusami, ma i traditori non dicono banalità?


 
Anche i traditi quando si piangono addosso oltremodo.

Fossi in vena di rudezza potrei dirti: occhio a non crogiolarti nell'autocommiserazione: i casini li hai cominciati tu.

Ma non te lo dico, dai


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' una lista di luoghi comuni. Di *certi *traditori.
> Che non tiene conto del dolore vero, del pentimento vero, delle riflessioni vere che pure abbiamo letto qui, di chi ha tradito e affronta il suo errore giorno per giorno.
> 
> Mi mette una tristezza infinita perchè vedo che certe volte, un tradito non accetterà mai e poi mai che il dolore e il pentimento dell'altro sia sincero, e che il tradito possa tornare indietro, e rimanere la persona che era prima.


Mi spiace il mio intento non era quello di intristire nessuno, davvero.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anche i traditi quando si piangono addosso oltremodo.
> 
> Fossi in vena di rudezza potrei dirti: occhio a non crogiolarti nell'autocommiserazione: i casini li hai cominciati tu.
> 
> Ma non te lo dico, dai


Suvvia è vecchia questa. Ora riesco a riderci su.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi spiace il mio intento non era quello di intristire nessuno, davvero.


ne sono convinta... è che tu mi fai sempre questo effetto...  credo sia un mio limite, forse perchè sono una illusa... ma come descrivi il tuo matrimonio salvato, come descrivi l'amore che c'è tra voi, mi mette una tristezza immane. Ripeto, sono davvero convinta che sia un mio limite, della mia parte infantile che non accetta che una cosa rotta non si possa aggiustare, e che se rimangono le crepe pensa "ma allora basta!".

Tu, voi, siete stati coraggiosi, maturi, consapevoli. E tuttavia mi viene una morsa al cuore. 

Leggo Alispezzate e vorrei urlarle "ma mollalo allora, perchè continuare a torturarvi a vicenda?!?!"

Oggi gira così. Magari capirò, crescerò. Oppure accetterò il fatto che forse non sono adatta a vivere un rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ne sono convinta... è che tu mi fai sempre questo effetto...  credo sia un mio limite, forse perchè sono una illusa... ma come descrivi il tuo matrimonio salvato, come descrivi l'amore che c'è tra voi, mi mette una tristezza immane. Ripeto, sono davvero convinta che sia un mio limite, della mia parte infantile che non accetta che una cosa rotta non si possa aggiustare, e che se rimangono le crepe pensa "ma allora basta!".
> 
> Tu, voi, siete stati coraggiosi, maturi, consapevoli. E tuttavia mi viene una morsa al cuore.
> 
> ...


Sai cosa mi disse una cara amica in un momento di sconforto? Vabbè se il vaso si è rotto, tu ricoloralo così non si vede che l'hai incollato.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> *Sul punto 1* : Non voglio parlare dell'intesa sessuale, ma sul  dialogo è verissimo...il mio compagno mi diceva che non era amore ma  "confidenza" con l'amante...


Vabbè ci credo, è molto più semplice trovare argomenti con una persona che conosci da poco e non sa nulla di te, piuttosto che con la moglie con la quale stai insieme da 10 anni!


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè ci credo, è molto più semplice trovare argomenti con una persona che conosci da poco e non sa nulla di te, piuttosto che con la moglie con la quale stai insieme da 10 anni!



No, non è andata così... lui è sempre stato chiuso, mi toccava usare le pinze per farlo parlare...ma con LEI! Con LEI si sono aperti i fiumi: complici skype, messanger, travian e 250 km di distanza.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> No, non è andata così... lui è sempre stato chiuso, mi toccava usare le pinze per farlo parlare...ma con LEI! Con LEI si sono aperti i fiumi: complici skype, messanger, travian e 250 km di distanza.



Mia moglie mi ha sempre dato dell'orso (e noi trentini tendenzialmente lo siamo), ma pure io con l'amante ero un fiume di parole (perdonatemi...).

Ma è la riscoperta della passione la causa, non è merito dell'amante in sè come persona.


----------



## Sabina (1 Dicembre 2010)

Anche io non mi riconosco nella maggior parte di questi punti. Stupisce che siano scritti da un ex traditore.


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha sempre dato dell'orso (e noi trentini tendenzialmente lo siamo), ma pure io con l'amante ero un fiume di parole (perdonatemi...).
> 
> Ma è la riscoperta della passione la causa, non è merito dell'amante in sè come persona.


poi l'amante ti da quell'attenzione e soddisfazione che il coniuge, distratto dal quotidiano, convinto di sapere come va a finire ..conoscendo il suo pollo non ti da..."sì, carobarracara, sì, sì...":mrgreen:
l'altro/a ti vede perfetto, tuo marito/moglie conosce i tuoi limiti e abbruttimenti fisici barra morali..e di questo non lola perdoni:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi l'amante ti da quell'attenzione e soddisfazione che il coniuge, distratto dal quotidiano, convinto di sapere come va a finire ..conoscendo il suo pollo non ti da..."sì, carobarracara, sì, sì...":mrgreen:
> l'altro/a ti vede perfetto, tuo marito/moglie conosce i tuoi limiti e abbruttimenti fisici barra morali..e di questo non lola perdoni:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche io non mi riconosco nella maggior parte di questi punti. Stupisce che siano scritti da un ex traditore.


Ripeto, questa è una lista (umoristica) che ho stilato in base alle sausanti più comuni che ho letto qui dentro.

Be io non mi ritrovo in tutti, ma in 3/4 punti si. 

E mi sento uno scemo oggi a ripensare com'ero.... la crisi con mia moglie era vera, era l'amore per l'altra ad essere quantomeno "pompato".


----------



## Sabina (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi l'amante ti da quell'attenzione e soddisfazione che il coniuge, distratto dal quotidiano, convinto di sapere come va a finire ..conoscendo il suo pollo non ti da..."sì, carobarracara, sì, sì...":mrgreen:
> l'altro/a ti vede perfetto, tuo marito/moglie conosce i tuoi limiti e abbruttimenti fisici barra morali..e di questo non lola perdoni:rotfl:


Ionon vedo il mio amante perfetto e penso neanche lui me. Frequentandosi nel tempo si impara a conoscersi, anche alcuni aspetti meno belli. Certo manca la quotidianità, l'affrontare i problemi di tutti i giorni insieme.... e' come essere sempre fidanzati.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ionon vedo il mio amante perfetto e penso neanche lui me. Frequentandosi nel tempo si impara a conoscersi, anche alcuni aspetti meno belli. Certo manca la quotidianità, l'affrontare i problemi di tutti i giorni insieme.... e' come essere sempre fidanzati.


Hai detto poco... il succo è lì. E' quello "l'inganno".


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai detto poco... il succo è lì. E' quello "l'inganno".


E qggiungo che da partner ufficiali non si può competere con una persona che può offrire questa sensazione. E' una lotta impari e scorretta.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E qggiungo che da partner ufficiali non si può competere con una persona che può offrire questa sensazione. E' una lotta impari e scorretta.


:up::up:


----------



## Sabina (1 Dicembre 2010)

L'ho già detto... se qualcosa dovesse andare male non credo lo rivorrei più un altro uomo in casa. Ma ora non sono oggettiva, sto passando un periodo particolare.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'ho già detto... se qualcosa dovesse andare male non credo lo rivorrei più un altro uomo in casa. Ma ora non sono oggettiva, sto passando un periodo particolare.



Pensa, pure mia moglie mi disse che se mi avesse lasciato non avrebbe più voluto convivenze... avrebbe fatto la fidanzatina a vita. A chi non piacerebbe? Il problema è che i fidanzatini prima o poi devono crescere...


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Pensa, pure mia moglie mi disse che se mi avesse lasciato non avrebbe più voluto convivenze... avrebbe fatto la fidanzatina a vita. *A chi non piacerebbe*? Il problema è che i fidanzatini prima o poi devono crescere...


 credo che se ami una persona l'unico modo maturo  per vivere  il rapporto è la convivenza e di questo si abbia  desiderio.
è proprio nella  condivisione dei momenti normali del quotidiano: dai pasti al sonno che si sublima un amore. nell'imperfezione di occhi cerchiati, capelli spettinati, piatti da lavare .


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Cosa abbastanza diffusa e comprensibile:
Una donna, una volta ottenuto quello che vuole in termini materiali, vuoi dal partner vuoi per conto proprio, non ha più bisogno di compagnia fissa, anzi questa la impiccia.
Avuto i figli, garantito un minimo di tenore di vita, la donna si sente stretta in un rapporto di coabitazione, anche perchè in molti casi questo preclude o rende difficile altre avventure.

Ho conosciuto diverse donne separate e tutte, dichiaratamente ed a gran voce, non vorrebbero mai rinunciare alla loro acquisita indipendenza, pur gravate dalla cura per i figli e magari dal marito che non contribuisce economicamente.


L'uomo invece ha bisogno del suo piccolo "regno", deve essere coccolato e vezzeggiato, deve crogiolarsi osservando la prole e soprattutto deve farsi lavare calzini e mutande, altrimenti le altre donne lo snobbano perchè puzza o quantomeno appare sciattone.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa abbastanza diffusa e comprensibile:
> Una donna, una volta ottenuto quello che vuole in termini materiali, vuoi dal partner vuoi per conto proprio, non ha più bisogno di compagnia fissa, anzi questa la impiccia.
> Avuto i figli, garantito un minimo di tenore di vita, la donna si sente stretta in un rapporto di coabitazione, anche perchè in molti casi questo preclude o rende difficile altre avventure.
> 
> ...


 
Finalmente non siamo d'accordo in qualche cosa.:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ovviamente parlo per me. Mai pensato di voler ottenere qualcosa dal mio matrimonio se non amore, comprensione una vita serena e dei figli se fossero arrivati, mai stati il mio primo pensiero.
Mai pensato alla stabilità economica nostra o mia, certo il necessario per vivere sereni tanto che guadagno più io di lui, abbiamo la comunione dei beni e non mi sono mai posta il problema.
Sai cosa penso delle avventure, pur avendo avuto una relazione.
Non mi interessa passare da un uomo all'altro e credo che se, per qualunque motivo il mio matrimonio finisse il migliore augurio che mi posso fare sia quello di trovare un altro uomo che mi ami e con il quale iniziare una convivenza.

Non riconosco mio marito nella figura maschile che descrivi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Finalmente non siamo d'accordo in qualche cosa.:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ovviamente parlo per me. Mai pensato di voler ottenere qualcosa dal mio matrimonio se non amore, comprensione una vita serena e dei figli se fossero arrivati, mai stati il mio primo pensiero.
> Mai pensato alla stabilità economica nostra o mia, certo il necessario per vivere sereni tanto che guadagno più io di lui, abbiamo la comunione dei beni e non mi sono mai posta il problema.
> Sai cosa penso delle avventure, pur avendo avuto una relazione.
> ...


 
Ma certo, è un discorso di massima.
Io comunque mi riferisco a donne e uomini già separati, e certo in senso generale, non tutti.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi l'amante ti da quell'attenzione e soddisfazione che il coniuge, distratto dal quotidiano, convinto di sapere come va a finire ..conoscendo il suo pollo non ti da..."sì, carobarracara, sì, sì...":mrgreen:
> l'altro/a ti vede perfetto, tuo marito/moglie conosce i tuoi limiti e abbruttimenti fisici barra morali..e di questo non lola perdoni:rotfl:


Eh gia', la caramella e' incartata per bene....:mrgreen:

dubito che gli amanti nei fugaci o piu' lunghi incontri, si deboscino in ciabatte e canottiere sporche de sugo o se sigillino in tute anticopula e maschera de cetriolo d'ordinanza...

(pero' che schifo a pensarce, neh?...eppure...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Eh gia', la caramella e' incartata per bene....:mrgreen:
> 
> dubito che gli amanti nei fugaci o piu' lunghi incontri, si deboscino in ciabatte e canottiere sporche de sugo o se sigillino in tute anticopula e maschera de cetriolo d'ordinanza...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## minnie (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...


mi inchino.:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> mi inchino.:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:




Grazie carissima!


----------



## minnie (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie carissima!


Prego caro. E' che hai fatto il riassuntino di mesi e mesi di dichiarazioni del mio compagno quando parliamo di quello che lui ha fatto (le volte che si dimentica di negare, ovvio)....
Ho proprio beccato il più banale dei traditori, che pena....:blu: manco il pregio dell'originalità ha....


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Eh gia', la caramella e' incartata per bene....:mrgreen:
> 
> dubito che gli amanti nei fugaci o piu' lunghi incontri, si deboscino in ciabatte e canottiere sporche de sugo o se sigillino in tute anticopula e maschera de cetriolo d'ordinanza...
> 
> ...


eh però un momento...la canotta sporca di sugo non la tollero nemmeno dal marito e nemmeno mi faccio vedere con i cetrioli a mò di occhiali...ma anche per la mia personale visione allo specchio:racchia:
svacco proibito...e decoro obbligatorio !


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi spiace il mio intento non era quello di intristire nessuno, davvero.


Carissimo, pensa che invece io mi sono sganasciato davvero.  Sinceramente, possono sembrare luoghi comuni, ma i traditori almeno uno di questi lo sparano o una leggera modifica di questo. Ogni traditore avrà  uno specchio in almeno una di questi punti...ed è davvero sconsolante .
Ma alla fine forse sono le banalità delle balle queste, perchè essendo sintetizzate in proprio non possono essere molto vere, devono avere un poco quel sapore di banalità.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Eh gia', la caramella e' incartata per bene....:mrgreen:
> 
> dubito che gli amanti nei fugaci o piu' lunghi incontri, si deboscino in ciabatte e canottiere sporche de sugo o se sigillino in tute anticopula e maschera de cetriolo d'ordinanza...
> 
> ...


 
Io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre tentato di non sbracarci, ed ancora oggi ognuno evita con la massima cura di ruttare (o peggio) in presenza dell'altro. Caccole, sputi nel lavandino, ciabatte strusciate, fiatella, mutande firmate, estrazioni del lotto, grattate di culo e altre cose del genere sono evitate o tenute a debita distanza.

Una coppia di nostri amici si sono sposati più o meno nello stesso periodo nostro. In casa sono delle schifezze su due gambe e so, per orgogliosa dichiarazione di entrambi, che a letto da sempre fanno gara a scorregge.
Si amano da impazzire e non hanno mai avuto il minimo cedimento.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Prego caro. E' che hai fatto il riassuntino di mesi e mesi di dichiarazioni del mio compagno quando parliamo di quello che lui ha fatto (le volte che si dimentica di negare, ovvio)....
> Ho proprio beccato il più banale dei traditori, che pena....:blu: manco il pregio dell'originalità ha....


Non lo vedrei per forza come una cosa negativa Minnie...


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre tentato di non sbracarci, ed ancora oggi ognuno evita con la massima cura di ruttare (o peggio) in presenza dell'altro. Caccole, sputi nel lavandino, ciabatte strusciate, fiatella, mutande firmate, estrazioni del lotto, grattate di culo e altre cose del genere sono evitate o tenute a debita distanza.


Basta, mi fai morire! :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, pensa che invece io mi sono sganasciato davvero.  Sinceramente, possono sembrare luoghi comuni, ma i traditori almeno uno di questi lo sparano o una leggera modifica di questo. Ogni traditore avrà  uno specchio in almeno una di questi punti...ed è davvero sconsolante .
> Ma alla fine forse sono le banalità delle balle queste, perchè essendo sintetizzate in proprio non possono essere molto vere, devono avere un poco quel sapore di banalità.


Sapevo che avrei trovato il tuo appoggio. Comunque che devo dire, io l'ho sempre detto che le storie di tradimenti sono tutte uguali, solo il traditore crede di star vivendo una favola inimitabile!


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre tentato di non sbracarci, ed ancora oggi ognuno evita con la massima cura di ruttare (o peggio) in presenza dell'altro. Caccole, sputi nel lavandino, ciabatte strusciate, fiatella, mutande firmate, estrazioni del lotto, grattate di culo e altre cose del genere sono evitate o tenute a debita distanza.
> 
> Una coppia di nostri amici si sono sposati più o meno nello stesso periodo nostro. In casa sono delle schifezze su due gambe e so, per orgogliosa dichiarazione di entrambi, *che a letto da sempre fanno gara a scorregge.*
> Si amano da impazzire e non hanno mai avuto il minimo cedimento.


 come diceva la nannini?
_quest'amore è un a camera a gas_:racchia:


----------



## minnie (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo vedrei per forza come una cosa negativa Minnie...


Non preoccuparti, non mi butta giù... solo che mi fa proprio pena.... così convinto di essere il più figo e il più furbo e invece è solo una mezza calzetta di una banalità stratosferica...
Che tristezza quando ti tolgono le nuvolette rosa dagli occhi e vedi la persona che amavi con razionalità....
Mah.... questo peter pan che non vuole crescere .... chissà che futuro avrà.... mah....


----------



## Tubarao (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Una coppia di nostri amici si sono sposati più o meno nello stesso periodo nostro. In casa sono delle schifezze su due gambe e so, per orgogliosa dichiarazione di entrambi, *che a letto da sempre fanno gara a scorregge.*
> Si amano da impazzire e non hanno mai avuto il minimo cedimento.


Tra il serio e il faceto: capisco che ho raggiunto il massimo grado di intimità e complicità con una donna quando posso farne una senza dovermi poi vergognare come un talebano :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh però un momento...la canotta sporca di sugo non la tollero nemmeno dal marito e nemmeno mi faccio vedere con i cetrioli a mò di occhiali...ma anche per la mia personale visione allo specchio:racchia:
> svacco proibito...e decoro obbligatorio !


Quindi aborri anche le tute anticopula?

Uela....m'intriga assai 'sta cosa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tra il serio e il faceto: capisco che ho raggiunto il massimo grado di intimità e complicità con una donna quando posso farne una senza dovermi poi vergognare come un talebano :rotfl:


Io preferisco vergognarmi.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre tentato di non sbracarci, ed ancora oggi ognuno evita con la massima cura di ruttare (o peggio) in presenza dell'altro. Caccole, sputi nel lavandino, ciabatte strusciate, fiatella, mutande firmate, estrazioni del lotto, grattate di culo e altre cose del genere sono evitate o tenute a debita distanza.
> 
> Una coppia di nostri amici si sono sposati più o meno nello stesso periodo nostro. In casa sono delle schifezze su due gambe e so, per orgogliosa dichiarazione di entrambi, che a letto da sempre fanno gara a scorregge.
> Si amano da impazzire e non hanno mai avuto il minimo cedimento.


Me devi da di' te ed i tuoi amichi 'ndo abbitate co' precisione...

armeno er cappp...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tra il serio e il faceto: capisco che ho raggiunto il massimo grado di intimità e complicità con una donna quando posso farne una senza dovermi poi vergognare come un talebano :rotfl:


:rotfl:

Io mi incazzo come una bestia con mia moglie, è molto più sbragata di me. Mi ritrovo in quel che dice Minerva, cerco sempre di non lasciarmi andare troppo allo sciattume.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io preferisco vergognarmi.


Alce, pure io, è ovvio, però quella volta che nel dormiveglia, più dormi che veglia, proprio non ce la feci, e la di lei reazione è stata quella di mettersi a ridere anzichè guardarmi come il fratello di Franchino, quello del film di Fantozzi, io ho pensato: "A te mi ti sposo" :rotfl:








Poi però ci siamo lasciati


----------



## Sterminator (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io preferisco vergognarmi.


Ma dai, almeno le vocali a rutti mentre te gratti er petto irsuto ....e' un must...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

ao' io nell'82 cio' perso na' gollana tra i peli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

in effetti c'è qualcuno  che pensa che il matrimonio sia la fine della conquista di una donna/uomo quando, in realtà , se si è in possesso di intelligenza e carattere si riesce a conservare  fascino e un pizzico di mistero anche all'interno di un rapporto a lunga durata .


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti c'è qualcuno  che pensa che il matrimonio sia la fine della conquista di una donna/uomo quando, in realtà , se si è in possesso di intelligenza e carattere si riesce a conservare  fascino e un pizzico di mistero anche all'interno di un rapporto a lunga durata .



Puoi mandare una lettera a mia moglie, così vede che non sono l'unico a pensarla così?


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alce, pure io, è ovvio, però quella volta che nel dormiveglia, più dormi che veglia, proprio non ce la feci, e la di lei reazione è stata quella di mettersi a ridere anzichè guardarmi come il fratello di Franchino, quello del film di Fantozzi, io ho pensato: "A te mi ti sposo" :rotfl:
> 
> Poi però ci siamo lasciati


 
Per carità, pure io e mia moglie si ride se capita (ed in quasi trent'anni qualche volta è capitato), ma non lo consideriamo un diritto quello di spalancar la porta appena qualcuno bussa.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti c'è qualcuno  che pensa che il matrimonio sia la fine della conquista di una donna/uomo quando, in realtà , se si è in possesso di intelligenza e carattere si riesce a conservare  fascino e un pizzico di *mistero anche all'interno di un rapporto a lunga durata *.


E' na' parola pero'...si fa na fatica boia quando ormai la simbiosi con il coinquilino ti permette quasi di leggere nel pensiero...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid, una persona è così complessa che ci vuole una vita per cappirla, tutt'ora la mia ragazza dopo un anno fatica a capire alcune mie scelte totalmente per lei fuori di capoccia.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Dicembre 2010)

Penso sempre però che il giusto sia nel mezzo e mai negli estremismi, sia da un lato che dall'altro. 

Cioè, una persona che russa, ad esempio che deve fare ? Uccidersi ? E' ovvio che lo sbrago totale del tipo della coppia amica di Alce mi sembra eccessivo, ma pure essere costretti a girare per casa mia sempre e comunque come un Lord Inglese.....e che due OO...


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti c'è qualcuno che pensa che il matrimonio sia la fine della conquista di una donna/uomo quando, in realtà , se si è in possesso di intelligenza e carattere si riesce a conservare fascino e un pizzico di mistero anche all'interno di un rapporto a lunga durata .


Ricordo quanto estasiata fosse mia moglie appena sposati per ogni piccola attenzione che portavo (per abitudine di educazione) nei confronti suoi evitandole trivialità e rumoreggiamenti.
Credo che prima del matrimonio sua madre e forse qualcun altro l'abbiano messa in guardia rispetto a quanto avrebbe potuto aspettarsi dal fatto di avere un uomo in casa (oltretutto lei orfana di padre da piccola).
Ben felice di averla stupita al contrario.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per carità, pure io e mia moglie si ride se capita (ed in quasi trent'anni qualche volta è capitato), ma non lo consideriamo un diritto quello di spalancar la porta appena qualcuno bussa.


Io le ho fatto firmare il "disclaimer", cosi' quando cucina fagioli o cavoli, sto a posto...

minghia, svernicio le pareti e se fa la tinta ai capelli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' na' parola pero'...si fa na fatica boia quando ormai la simbiosi con il coinquilino ti permette quasi di leggere nel pensiero...
> 
> :mrgreen:


 se mi legge nel pensiero mi va bene (ma son molto più brava io con lui ) ma che non si permetta di entrare in bagno quando mi decoloro i baffetti con la oxi:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso sempre però che il giusto sia nel mezzo e mai negli estremismi, sia da un lato che dall'altro.
> 
> Cioè, una persona che russa, ad esempio che deve fare ? Uccidersi ? E' ovvio che lo sbrago totale del tipo della coppia amica di Alce mi sembra eccessivo, ma pure essere costretti a girare per casa mia sempre e comunque come un Lord Inglese.....e che due OO...


 
Ricordo quanto ridere ci siamo fatti quando a lei starnutendo, è scappato in contemporanea uno squillar di trombe dall'altra parte.
Sul subito è fuggita in bagno e non voleva più uscire per la vergogna, ma poi si è trasformato in uno di quei tormentoni che per tanti anni è bastato guardarci in faccia per scoppiare a ridere al pensiero.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io le ho fatto firmare il "disclaimer", cosi' quando cucina fagioli o cavoli, sto a posto...
> 
> minghia, svernicio le pareti e se fa la tinta ai capelli...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma Rotfl!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> capisco un pò di sana ironia, capisco sdrammatizzare....
> Ma sono queste cose che mi fanno pensare che un tradimento non si perdona mai.
> 
> *mai più prometterò fedeltà, mai più la chiederò, e basta. Piuttosto di questa lenta morte, tutto è meglio*.


santa subito!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi prendetela leggera, è solo una lista di luoghi comuni che ho recepito qui dentro in anni di frequentazione. E' per ridere davvero, se ancora c'è qualcuno che riesce a farlo.


Dopo avermi letta parli ancora di luoghi comuni?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E qggiungo che da partner ufficiali non si può competere con una persona che può offrire questa sensazione. E' una lotta impari e scorretta.


Perchè le poni sullo stesso piano. Hanno ruoli diversi nella tua vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Pensa, pure mia moglie mi disse che se mi avesse lasciato non avrebbe più voluto convivenze... avrebbe fatto la fidanzatina a vita. A chi non piacerebbe? Il problema è che i fidanzatini prima o poi devono crescere...


Perchè?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> santa subito!


No no per carità fammi un piacere, lasciala vivere un po' da normale peccatrice, fammi un piacere...poi e solo poi deciderà se vuole essere santa...XD...non farmi saltare la mosca al naso eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2010)

soltanto gli amanti possono ridere di cuore di quell'elenco


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa abbastanza diffusa e comprensibile:
> Una donna, una volta ottenuto quello che vuole in termini materiali, vuoi dal partner vuoi per conto proprio, non ha più bisogno di compagnia fissa, anzi questa la impiccia.
> Avuto i figli, garantito un minimo di tenore di vita, la donna si sente stretta in un rapporto di coabitazione, *anche perchè in molti casi questo preclude o rende difficile altre avventure*.
> 
> ...


Anche perchè questo preclude o rende difficili altre situazioni di vita, prima che le avventure.
Ad esempio una piena realizzazione lavorativa, nel caso la donna non l'abbia già raggiunta prima della convivenza.
Ma per farlo, al giorno d'oggi, una donna dovrebbe rimanere single fino al limite estremo dell'età fertile.
Ed è quello che succede in molti casi.

Poi ci si chiede perchè le donne diano di matto o vadano giù dure con certi atteggiamenti.

Allora, esclusi gli eccessi da entrambe le parti, mi sembra che la ragione sia molto semplice: una donna sa arrangiarsi. 
Chi glielo fa fare, una volta sperimentata la convivenza, di tirarsi in casa per la seconda volta un individuo che non è disabile, ma che richiederebbe di essere comunque accudito?

Non è tanto un discorso di fare i fidanzatini a vita, che sciocchezza immane......


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche perchè questo preclude o rende difficili altre situazioni di vita, prima che le avventure.
> Ad esempio una piena realizzazione lavorativa, nel caso la donna non l'abbia già raggiunta prima della convivenza.
> Ma per farlo, al giorno d'oggi, una donna dovrebbe rimanere single fino al limite estremo dell'età fertile.
> Ed è quello che succede in molti casi.
> ...


Se vai una settimana in Svezia...
Tu...non torni più a casa.
Garantito!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche perchè questo preclude o rende difficili altre situazioni di vita, prima che le avventure.
> Ad esempio una piena realizzazione lavorativa, nel caso la donna non l'abbia già raggiunta prima della convivenza.
> Ma per farlo, al giorno d'oggi, una donna dovrebbe rimanere single fino al limite estremo dell'età fertile.
> Ed è quello che succede in molti casi.
> ...


:cincin:


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche perchè questo preclude o rende difficili altre situazioni di vita, prima che le avventure.
> *Ad esempio una piena realizzazione lavorativa, nel caso la donna non l'abbia già raggiunta prima della convivenza*.
> Ma per farlo, al giorno d'oggi, una donna dovrebbe rimanere single fino al limite estremo dell'età fertile.
> Ed è quello che succede in molti casi.
> ...


proprio perché una donna sa arrangiarsi che può raggiungere la piena soddisfazione lavorativa anche convivendo con figli gatti e cani.


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio perché una donna sa arrangiarsi che può raggiungere la piena soddisfazione lavorativa anche convivendo con figli gatti e cani.


 
.......e se non deve sottostare a pretese, regole ed imposizioni materiali e morali di un coniuge/cozza ci riesce meglio di sicuro.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......e se non deve sottostare a pretese, regole ed imposizioni materiali e morali di un coniuge/cozza ci riesce meglio di sicuro.


 deve?
se è una donna che sottostà non riuscirebbe comunque ad andare molto avanti nel mondo del lavoro.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè?


Perchè sono convinto e guardandomi in giro ho avuto conferme, che dopo un periodo di findanzamento o si da la svolta in qualche maniera (figlio, matrimonio), oppure la coppia è destinata a sfaldarsi. Se la coppia è clandestina l'effetto novità è più duraturo per il ruolo di "rompi-routine" che assume.


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> deve?
> se è una donna che sottostà non riuscirebbe comunque ad andare molto avanti nel mondo del lavoro.


Nel momento in cui si convive con qualcun altro si deve scendere a compromessi tra le proprie esigenze e le sue. Sempre che non si voglia instaurare un rapporto servo/padrone, ma anche in quel caso si tratta sempre di pensare quantomeno a fargli fare i bisognini e lasciargli la ciotola dell'acqua fresca ed un po' di cibo prima di uscire di casa.
La donna forte che ha riacquisito indipendenza sa mantenerla, ma se dovesse cedere al desiderio di una nuova convivenza sa che dovrà accettare dei compromessi (oltre ad imporne al nuovo compagno).
Una donna un po' più debole potrebbe magari non "farsi strada", ma riuscire a mantenere una certa qualità della vita in totale indipendenza. Nel momento in cui cedesse al desiderio di una nuova convivenza sa che vedrebbe molte delle sue personali libertà prendere il volo.

Ergo: mediamente la donna separata e stabilizzata col cavolo che rinuncia alle proprie libertà.

........almeno finchè non arriva qualche incantatore di serpenti......


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui si convive con qualcun altro si deve scendere a compromessi tra le proprie esigenze e le sue. Sempre che non si voglia instaurare un rapporto servo/padrone, ma anche in quel caso si tratta sempre di pensare quantomeno a fargli fare i bisognini e lasciargli la ciotola dell'acqua fresca ed un po' di cibo prima di uscire di casa.
> La donna forte che ha riacquisito indipendenza sa mantenerla, ma se dovesse cedere al desiderio di una nuova convivenza sa che dovrà accettare dei compromessi (oltre ad imporne al nuovo compagno).
> *Una donna un po' più debole potrebbe magari non "farsi strada", ma riuscire a mantenere una certa qualità della vita in totale indipendenza.* Nel momento in cui cedesse al desiderio di una nuova convivenza sa che vedrebbe molte delle sue personali libertà prendere il volo.
> 
> ...


 mah....esattamente come un uomo un po' più debole può accontentarsi  e non progredire nella sua attività/lavoro/mestiere/professione


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah....esattamente come un uomo un po' più debole può accontentarsi e non progredire nella sua attività/lavoro/mestiere/professione


Ma si, certo..... ma cosa c'entra?
Ma, perdonami, sai che non capisco il tono delle tue risposte?
Nel senso: io sono intervenuto per darti ragione, ma avverto un senso di contrasto nel tuo controbattere. Capisco male?

Io parlavo delle donne separate e "stabilizzate" che conosco, le quali, pur a volte attratte da relazioni intriganti, ben difficilmente rinunciano al proprio status di indipendenza. Senza necessariamente essere delle virago.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma si, certo..... ma cosa c'entra?
> Ma, perdonami, sai che non capisco il tono delle tue risposte?
> Nel senso: io sono intervenuto per darti ragione, ma avverto un senso di contrasto nel tuo controbattere. *Capisco male?*
> 
> Io parlavo delle donne separate e "stabilizzate" che conosco, le quali, pur a volte attratte da relazioni intriganti, ben difficilmente rinunciano al proprio status di indipendenza. Senza necessariamente essere delle virago.


 sì, alce, non c'è nessun motivo di contrasto


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, alce, non c'è nessun motivo di contrasto


 
E allora
:cincin:


----------



## Papero (2 Dicembre 2010)

Io nel decalogo di Kid un pò mi ci rivedo... e quello che non ho vissuto io in prima persona l'ho letto vissuto da altri in questo forum... quindi non fate troppo le checche isteriche :mrgreen:


Una delle cose che mi rode di più di quando avevo la storia extraconiugale sono le confidenze che le ho fatto... ho pianto con lei, le ho confidato cose di cui non ho mai parlato con nessuno e dopo qualche giorno ho saputo che ero rientrato in quel gioco di tradimenti a catena che soltanto una narcisista psicopatica seriale borderline può mettere in atto...


fanculo!


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io nel decalogo di Kid un pò mi ci rivedo... e quello che non ho vissuto io in prima persona l'ho letto vissuto da altri in questo forum... quindi non fate troppo le checche isteriche :mrgreen:



:up:

Fanno tutti i preziosi qui dentro! :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io nel decalogo di Kid un pò mi ci rivedo... e quello che non ho vissuto io in prima persona l'ho letto vissuto da altri in questo forum... quindi non fate troppo le checche isteriche :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Una delle cose che mi rode di più di quando avevo la storia extraconiugale sono le confidenze che le ho fatto... ho pianto con lei, le ho confidato cose di cui non ho mai parlato con nessuno e dopo qualche giorno ho saputo che ero rientrato in quel gioco di tradimenti a catena che soltanto una narcisista psicopatica seriale borderline può mettere in atto...
> ...


Uhmmmm, l'ultima faccina è da scompisciare??? Adesso però ti immagino come uno dei due, indovina chi???


----------



## Papero (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmmm, l'ultima faccina è da scompisciare??? Adesso però ti immagino come uno dei due, indovina chi???


Sono stato entrambi, prima quello dietro e poi quello... ehmmm davanti!

metaforicamente parlando, s'intende!!!!


----------



## Sid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...


 
letti tutti i post, penso che al di là delle critiche e - fatta mente locale su quello che viene detto in questo forum- non sei andato tanto lontano dalla realtà... chi per un aspetto, chi per un altro.

Poi chiedo scusa a Senza e a chi rientra nella categoria, ma, fra i traditori, non mi vengono in mente proprio tanti nomi di persone   *sinceramente* pentite di aver tradito, al punto da dire "se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei".
Penso che per un tradito, apprendere questo, sia una bella bastonata...


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> letti tutti i post, penso che al di là delle critiche e - fatta mente locale su quello che viene detto in questo forum- non sei andato tanto lontano dalla realtà... chi per un aspetto, chi per un altro.
> 
> Poi chiedo scusa a Senza e a chi rientra nella categoria, ma, fra i traditori, non mi vengono in mente proprio tanti nomi di persone   *sinceramente* pentite di aver tradito, al punto da dire "se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei".
> Penso che per un tradito, apprendere questo, sia una bella bastonata...


Guarda, da oggi in poi lo utilizzerò come manifesto per ogni nuovo traditore arrivato sul forum. :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Poi chiedo scusa a Senza e a chi rientra nella categoria, ma, fra i traditori, non mi vengono in mente proprio tanti nomi di persone   *sinceramente* pentite di aver tradito, al punto da dire "se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei".
> Penso che per un tradito, apprendere questo, sia una bella bastonata...


Pensa, che è anche peggio sentirsi dire  che facendo quello sono cresciuti...oddio, se si cresce a forza di fregature agli altri allora come presenidente del consiglio abbiamo una persona illuminata or ora!!!


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa, che è anche peggio sentirsi dire  che facendo quello sono cresciuti...oddio, se si cresce a forza di fregature agli altri allora come presenidente del consiglio abbiamo una persona illuminata or ora!!!


The best friend of USA? :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, da oggi in poi lo utilizzerò come manifesto per ogni nuovo traditore arrivato sul forum. :rotfl:


Ecco, volevo approvarti sai??? ancora non posso, devo darne un poco in giro per poi passare a te


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> The best friend of USA? :carneval:


Ormai è talmente illuminato che riesce levitare...sui suoi tacchi!!! :sonar:


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ecco, volevo approvarti sai??? ancora non posso, devo darne un poco in giro per poi passare a te


Ci sono delle volte che darei 10 approvazioni al colpo e non posso... allora vorrei scrivere un MP all'utente ma non posso... che rogna!


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci sono delle volte che darei 10 approvazioni al colpo e non posso... allora vorrei scrivere un MP all'utente ma non posso... che rogna!


L'email esiste per questo :up: oggi sono di buo0n umore, si nota??? Ho appena riparato il pc della morosa e sono felice di questo...ovviamente quel pc ha un anno di tempo prima di schiattare, ma gli dico la cosa quando avrà i soldi per uno nuovo


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'email esiste per questo :up: oggi sono di buo0n umore, si nota??? Ho appena riparato il pc della morosa e sono felice di questo...ovviamente quel pc ha un anno di tempo prima di schiattare, ma gli dico la cosa quando avrà i soldi per uno nuovo


Si ma che rogna scriver mail... era così comodo il sistema di MP... a proposito, perchè era stato abolito?


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma che rogna scriver mail... era così comodo il sistema di MP... a proposito, perchè era stato abolito?


Sai che hai ragione? Bhe sai...in verità mica ho capito, io mi trovavo così bene! Ma è vero che noi non rompiamo le palle ad altri e non litighiamo come bambini rompicazzo :carneval: Semplicemente facciamo i fanciulli. Però sto evolvendomi con le mail, adesso le ho anche sul telefono...dopo anni di non voglia di farlo  Adesso divento vittima della mia stessa informaitizzazione.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai che hai ragione? Bhe sai...in verità mica ho capito, io mi trovavo così bene! Ma è vero che noi non rompiamo le palle ad altri e non litighiamo come bambini rompicazzo :carneval: Semplicemente facciamo i fanciulli. Però sto evolvendomi con le mail, adesso le ho anche sul telefono...dopo anni di non voglia di farlo  Adesso divento vittima della mia stessa informaitizzazione.



Io voglio conservare l'ultimo barlume di umanità prima che ci diano la possibilità di leggere le emailpure al cesso.


----------



## Anna A (2 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sono stato entrambi, prima quello dietro e poi quello... ehmmm davanti!
> 
> *metaforicamente parlando, s'intende!!!*!


hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio perché una donna sa arrangiarsi che può raggiungere la piena soddisfazione lavorativa anche convivendo con figli gatti e cani.


Sogni.....

oppure hai trovato l'uomo perfetto.

Ah, ma sì....l'avevi già detto.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> letti tutti i post, penso che al di là delle critiche e - fatta mente locale su quello che viene detto in questo forum- non sei andato tanto lontano dalla realtà... chi per un aspetto, chi per un altro.
> 
> Poi chiedo scusa a Senza e a chi rientra nella categoria, ma, fra i traditori, non mi vengono in mente proprio tanti nomi di persone   *sinceramente* pentite di aver tradito, al punto da dire "se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei".
> Penso che per un tradito, apprendere questo, sia una bella bastonata...


Ascolta...
Se l'esperienza è stata deludente, ti daresti le sberle in faccia e ti dici, ma guarda che cagata. Ma metti che se vieni scoperto, l'orgoglio ti fa dire cose che non sono.
Piuttosto dato che per chi ha compiuto certe cose, si dice, beh in fondo non è una cosa così che ti lascia segni, ti dici, beh...se ricapita?

Infine se uno ha infranto un tabù, poi si riscopre più debole eh?
Del resto detto tra me e te, io so di affascinare donne solo della mia risma eh? Non le santarelline. Quelle mi temono.
Ma le rispetto eh?


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Sogni.....*
> 
> oppure hai trovato l'uomo perfetto.
> 
> Ah, ma sì....l'avevi già detto.


può essere .non so dove vivi tu , ma mi guardo intorno e vedo ..la direttrice della mia banca, la manager di un'azienda importante, la promoter, l'account.....donne sposate con prole
io stessa lavoro da vent'anni con grandi ambizioni e soddisfazioni, certamente mio marito non si sognerebbe mai di mettermi i bastoni tra le ruote...anche perché è il mio socio:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere .non so dove vivi tu , ma mi guardo intorno e vedo ..la direttrice della mia banca, la manager di un'azienda importante, la promoter, l'account.....donne sposate con prole


Si vede che vive in un mondo dove una donna deve fare l'uomo...è quando l'uomo vuole fare la donna e lo si trova lungo le strade che fa pensare parecchio :mexican: (per intenderci gli amichetti di Lapo, eh!)


----------



## Alispezzate (3 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha sempre dato dell'orso (e noi trentini tendenzialmente lo siamo), ma pure io con l'amante ero un fiume di parole (perdonatemi...).
> 
> Ma è la riscoperta della passione la causa, non è merito dell'amante in sè come persona.


Quindi, mi sorge questa domanda...ogni volta che mancherà passione - eppure non avevamo problemi a letto, anzi... però posso ammettere che anche li possa subentrare la routine -  dovrò iniziare a sospettare un suo tradimento? Sto riflettendo, perchè se lui ogni volta a bisogno di nuove passioni, allora è  inutile continuare...Riscoperta della passione... mi brucia davvero non essermi accorta che lui l aveva persa con me e ritrovata da un'altra parte. :incazzato:


----------



## minnie (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio perché una donna sa arrangiarsi che può raggiungere la piena soddisfazione lavorativa anche convivendo con figli gatti e cani.


Ho dedicato i miei primi 38anni a costruirmi una carriera. Studiavo e lavoravo prima poi lavoravo lavoravo lavoravo poi. 
Ho raggiunto una posizione di responsabilità all'interno di una grande azienda, una da rivista patinata per intenderci.
Dopo un paio di anni, consolidato (credevo) il ruolo, e visto che (finalmente!) anche il mio (adorato) compagno mi disse ok, metto in cantiere un bambino.
Come più probabile in una gravidanza tardiva, iniziano le grane: al terzo mese mi mettono immobile a letto.
Ok, penso. Mi organizzo.
Inizio a lavorare da casa, anzi dal letto, collegandomi con il portatile alla rete aziendale. Quando mi dicono che posso seppur con cautela muovermi, vado anche qualche volta in ufficio. La sera precedente al ricovero per il parto lavoro fino a mezzanotte, alle 5 del mattino ero in ospedale.
Torno a casa, e, seppur più a singhiozzo, continuo a lavorare. 
Quando il bambino ha 5 mesi lo inserisco al nido, il giorno che ne compie 6 rientro al lavoro. Non avendo i miei vicini, lavoro 6 ore al giorno in modo da poterlo andare a prendere alla chiusura del nido.
In tutto questo premetto che non mi sento una madre modello, dato che il bambino passa almeno 9 ore al giorno al nido, dove certo si diverte, è ben accudito (sono stata fortunata) e impara un sacco di cose. Ma credo che il calore di una mamma per un bimbo così piccolo sia un'altra cosa.
Ora, nonostante tutto questo, mi hanno fatto capire (anzi praticamente detto) che questa maternità ha cambiato le cose: sono stata fisicamente lontana tanti mesi, ora lavoro ad orario ridotto, ogni tanto il bambino deve fare le vaccinazioni, le visite e in quei giorni arrivo più tardi ecc ecc.
In poche parole mi stanno togliendo (non economicamente, sarebbe troppo palese) il mio ruolo, la mia posizione.
Di storie come la mia ce ne sono a bizzeffe: leggetevi qualche forum di mamme o neo mamme.
La realizzazione professionale e l'essere genitori è nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi qualcosa ancora riservato ai papà, per le mamme nella maggior parte dei casi si deve scegliere: carriera o maternità.
Le pari opportunità servono solo ad alimentare dipendenti pubblici.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ho dedicato i miei primi 38anni a costruirmi una carriera. Studiavo e lavoravo prima poi lavoravo lavoravo lavoravo poi.
> Ho raggiunto una posizione di responsabilità all'interno di una grande azienda, una da rivista patinata per intenderci.
> Dopo un paio di anni, consolidato (credevo) il ruolo, e visto che (finalmente!) anche il mio (adorato) compagno mi disse ok, metto in cantiere un bambino.
> Come più probabile in una gravidanza tardiva, iniziano le grane: al terzo mese mi mettono immobile a letto.
> ...


Presumendo in via del tutto ipotetica che tuo marito sia in grado di accettare/sostenere a sua volta la cosa, accetteresti di lasciare a lui la gestione che hai ora tu del figlio, in nome della carriera?


----------



## minnie (3 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Presumendo in via del tutto ipotetica che tuo marito sia in grado di accettare/sostenere a sua volta la cosa, accetteresti di lasciare a lui la gestione che hai ora tu del figlio, in nome della carriera?


Se lui fosse un'altra persona si.
Ma a parte il fatto che come già sapete è inaffidabile, lui ha sempre sostenuto che non rinuncerebbe alla sua di carriera per un figlio. Quando gli faccio presente la cosa ribadisce che lui guadagna più di me (si, 300 euro in più al mese) e che al limite al bambino ci possono pensare i suoi genitori (80 anni per uno e il fratello + grande da guardare) oppure che i miei dovrebbero trasferirsi nella nostra città....
Io però penso che siano i genitori a dover crescere i figli, non i nonni...


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Se lui fosse un'altra persona si.
> Ma a parte il fatto che come già sapete è inaffidabile, lui ha sempre sostenuto che non rinuncerebbe alla sua di carriera per un figlio. Quando gli faccio presente la cosa ribadisce che lui guadagna più di me (si, 300 euro in più al mese) e che al limite al bambino ci possono pensare i suoi genitori (80 anni per uno e il fratello + grande da guardare) oppure che i miei dovrebbero trasferirsi nella nostra città....
> Io però penso che siano i genitori a dover crescere i figli, non i nonni...


Certo, ma la mia domanda era intesa a chiarire che volendo, e se le persone coinvolte fossero all'altezza, la cosa potrebbe essere simmetrica e non solo problema delle donne.
Purtroppo si accetta ancora l'idea del "genitore preferenziale", cioè la madre, in stile tipicamente italiano-mammonesco.
In realtà il problema sorge non davanti ad istituzioni od organizzazioni aziendali che "discriminano", ma bensì ad un problema oggettivo: i figli tolgono spazio al resto.
Ora un'azienda può benissimo decidere di facilitare le cose ad una madre od un padre impegnati genitorialmente, ma non si può chiudere gli occhi di fronte al fatto che 6 ore non possono rendere come 8. E' aritmetica.
Inoltre se guardiamo potremmo addirittura ipotizzare, soprattutto a livello dirigenziale, una minor resa del lavoratore/genitore in quanto ha probabilmente la mente più occupata rispetto ad un single che (come ogni azienda vorrebbe) si potrebbe dedicare anima e corpo al lavoro.

Il dirigente inteso all'italiana è quello che fa l'orario che vuole, tanto comanda lui, ma inteso in senso aziendalista è quello che si porta il lavoro pure al cesso, quando tromba, in vacanza e sul letto di morte.
Le aziende sono organismi che producono reddito, non possono essere gestite come opere pie.
Il buonsenso può certo smussare gli spigoli, ma non può onestamente valutare le 6 ore di tizio allo stesso valore delle 8 di caio a parità di professionalità e preparazione. Sbaglio di grosso?


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Dicembre 2010)

Intendo dire: i figli sono un dono della vita, ma come tutto nella vita hanno il loro prezzo.
Chi fa figli deve accettare i compromessi che ne derivano.
Che poi si sia in due ad avere figli, purtroppo questo non solo lo si dimentica, ma addirittura alcuni non lo prendono proprio in considerazione né prima né dopo averli avuti.


----------



## dave.one (3 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Se lui fosse un'altra persona si.
> Ma a parte il fatto che come già sapete è inaffidabile, lui ha sempre sostenuto che non rinuncerebbe alla sua di carriera per un figlio. Quando gli faccio presente la cosa ribadisce che lui guadagna più di me (si, 300 euro in più al mese) e che al limite al bambino ci possono pensare i suoi genitori (80 anni per uno e il fratello + grande da guardare) oppure che i miei dovrebbero trasferirsi nella nostra città....
> Io però penso che siano i genitori a dover crescere i figli, non i nonni...


Quando si parla di genitori, figli e nonni, mi viene da pensare alla relazione che ho "impostato" con i miei genitori.
Loro erano (sono) disponibilissimi, soprattutto mia madre (mio padre di meno, ma era anche malato).
Però abbiamo pensato, di comune accordo, io e mia moglie, che fosse giusto non approfittarne della loro disponibilità. Quindi fintanto fosse possibile, ce ne siamo sempre occupati noi.
Forse è meglio così, in quanto ai bambini devi far capire bene qual'è casa loro. Con i nonni, spesso, ma non sempre, c'è il rischio che i bimbi siano "viziati" (nel senso buono del termine) e che poi sia difficile correggere un atteggiamento acquisito. In pratica si rischia di fare un doppio lavoro.
Quindi, io in primis, ho sempre fatto in modo di non approfittarne, anche quando ci sarebbe stata la possibilità di lasciarli, ad esempio, per un fine settimana e così tirare il fiato assieme a mia moglie.
Che abbia sbagliato in qualcosa? Forse sì, forse no. Ma è soltanto un'esperienza, e cmq sia io che mia moglie siamo contenti dei nostri bambini, così come lo sono i nonni e tante altre persone che li conoscono.


----------



## Anna A (3 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Quando si parla di genitori, figli e nonni, mi viene da pensare alla relazione che ho "impostato" con i miei genitori.
> Loro erano (sono) disponibilissimi, soprattutto mia madre (mio padre di meno, ma era anche malato).
> Però abbiamo pensato, di comune accordo, io e mia moglie, che fosse giusto non approfittarne della loro disponibilità. Quindi fintanto fosse possibile, ce ne siamo sempre occupati noi.
> Forse è meglio così, in quanto ai bambini devi far capire bene qual'è casa loro. Con i nonni, spesso, ma non sempre, c'è il rischio che i bimbi siano "viziati" (nel senso buono del termine) e che poi sia difficile correggere un atteggiamento acquisito. In pratica si rischia di fare un doppio lavoro.
> ...


che poi i bambini si abituano a tutto subito, quindi anzichè rinunciare al we fuori meglio portarli e programmare tutto con loro. certo, va messo in conto che si vive tutti insieme e che le loro esigenze vanno rispettate, ma se sono responsabilizzati subito e coinvolti nelle attività è un piacere infinito fare tutto insieme.
il guaio è che troppo spesso sono i genitori a non aver mai smesso di essere figli viziati...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Quindi, mi sorge questa domanda...ogni volta che mancherà passione - eppure non avevamo problemi a letto, anzi... però posso ammettere che anche li possa subentrare la routine -  dovrò iniziare a sospettare un suo tradimento? Sto riflettendo, perchè se lui ogni volta a bisogno di nuove passioni, allora è  inutile continuare...Riscoperta della passione... mi brucia davvero non essermi accorta che lui l aveva persa con me e ritrovata da un'altra parte. :incazzato:


No...
I casi sono due...
O ti ritrovi un pantofolaio che ti tradisce con il telecomando della tv, o trovi uno che fa di tutto per non perdere la SUA passione di vivere. 
Una bella sfida no per una donna?
Trovare sempre nuove emozioni per lui.
E mi raccomando non gettare sempre acqua sul fuoco...
Qualche volta come dire...fa la pazza no?
Sempre cercare di tenere l'attenzione su di lui...
Ti tradisce con il pc? Quando mai vedrò una mano con le unghie laccate mettersi sul monitor? E una lingua che mi sussurra cosettine all'orecchio? 
Non capita no?
Diamoci sempre e comunque per scontati...
Mai una fantasia, tutto e sempre un continuo brodo...e vedrai l'effetto...
Tu tieni sempre sedotto il tuo uomo...e vedrai che non avrà tempo per distrazioni...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ho dedicato i miei primi 38anni a costruirmi una carriera. Studiavo e lavoravo prima poi lavoravo lavoravo lavoravo poi.
> Ho raggiunto una posizione di responsabilità all'interno di una grande azienda, una da rivista patinata per intenderci.
> Dopo un paio di anni, consolidato (credevo) il ruolo, e visto che (finalmente!) anche il mio (adorato) compagno mi disse ok, metto in cantiere un bambino.
> Come più probabile in una gravidanza tardiva, iniziano le grane: al terzo mese mi mettono immobile a letto.
> ...


Non per vantarmi eh?
Ma anche mia figlia andò al nido e secondo me ho scoperto che un bambino ha tanto bisogno di stare con i bambini più grandi che emula a nastro. Dato che mia moglie aveva certi orari di lavoro, mi sono preso io l'impegno in quei due anni, dato che avevo ultimato quella stagione di concerti, di portare mia figlia al nido. Ricordo con tenerezza infinita quella cosa...al mattino sveglia, colazione, vestirla...i guai...quando ehm...appena vestita si sporcava...poi al nido..prima in braccio e poi manina manina...armadietto cambio delle scarpe ecc..ecc...ecc..
Se devo essere sincero...una figlia impegna tanto...mi ha sottratto parecchio tempo da piccola...non mi lasciava mai studiare ecc..ecc..ecc...
Pari opportunità o condivisione dei ruoli?
La mamma poi è sempre la mamma.
Quando si ammalava erano cazzi...voleva la mamma...ma io ho sempre mandato mia moglie al lavoro dato che io potevo gestire il mio come volevo.
Sul fatto di essere marito, mia moglie se ne sbatte, ma non transige sul fatto che io sia un padre affidabile e responsabile.
Ricordo una domenica che io e mia figlia andammo in gita con il coro...e mia moglie rimase a casa per studiare per gli esami...
Quando fummo a trieste in fondo ad una grotta...mia figlia disse...guardando in alto..." Papi, figurati se veniva la mamma se riuscivamo a fare questa cosa qui, quella ha paura di tutto".
E quando partivo per concerti capricci a nastro...anch'iooooooooooo...voglio l'aereoooooooooooooo...

Ovvio ora tutto questo non c'è più.
Ora sono un maschio no?
E mi dice...che le preadolescenti sono molto nervose e suscettibili...e che presto avrà bisogno degli assorbenti dell'Hello Kitty.
Porco mondo, ogni giorno che passa si fa femmina iena. XD.


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E mi dice...che le preadolescenti sono molto nervose e suscettibili...e che presto avrà bisogno degli assorbenti *dell'Hello Kitty*.
> Porco mondo, ogni giorno che passa si fa femmina iena. XD.


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...hello kitty nooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...hello kitty nooooooooooo!!!!!!!


Tu non hai idea di lei e le sue amiche...cosa non si dicono...cosa non fanno...ovvio io ora in quanto maschio sono stupido eh?
E vuoi mettere il mondo di Patty?
E tutte le cretinerie possibili e immaginabili?
Però sono fiero di me...oggi le ho insegnato a pulirsi la camera e lei lo fa...altrimenti le ho detto la sua camera verrà invasa da me e altri maschi.


----------



## MK (3 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ho dedicato i miei primi 38anni a costruirmi una carriera. Studiavo e lavoravo prima poi lavoravo lavoravo lavoravo poi.
> Ho raggiunto una posizione di responsabilità all'interno di una grande azienda, una da rivista patinata per intenderci.
> Dopo un paio di anni, consolidato (credevo) il ruolo, e visto che (finalmente!) anche il mio (adorato) compagno mi disse ok, metto in cantiere un bambino.
> Come più probabile in una gravidanza tardiva, iniziano le grane: al terzo mese mi mettono immobile a letto.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo, ma la mia domanda era intesa a chiarire che volendo, e se le persone coinvolte fossero all'altezza, la cosa potrebbe essere simmetrica e non solo problema delle donne.
> Purtroppo si accetta ancora l'idea del "genitore preferenziale", cioè la madre, in stile tipicamente italiano-mammonesco.
> In realtà il problema sorge non davanti ad istituzioni od organizzazioni aziendali che "discriminano", ma bensì ad un problema oggettivo: i figli tolgono spazio al resto.
> Ora un'azienda può benissimo decidere di facilitare le cose ad una madre od un padre impegnati genitorialmente, ma non si può chiudere gli occhi di fronte al fatto che 6 ore non possono rendere come 8. E' aritmetica.
> ...



No. hai descritto perfettamente la realtà.


----------



## Alispezzate (4 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> I casi sono due...
> O ti ritrovi un pantofolaio che ti tradisce con il telecomando della tv, o trovi uno che fa di tutto per non perdere la SUA passione di vivere.
> Una bella sfida no per una donna?
> ...


Grazie del suggerimento. Ma quindi, riflessione: è colpa mia che non ho avuto sufficiente fantasia...? come dire, sarebbe stato meglio se avessi di fatto piu la porca. Che palle però, vederla così...doversi inventare sempre qualcosa per dire "oh, guarda da questa parte!" ... come se lui fosse un troglodita - e probabilmente lo è - che ha bisogno continuamente di essere stimolato. Ma voi uomini siete davvero così? Io non so come funzioni dopo tanti e tanti anni in una coppia ma se io con lui devo essere questa...io non sono questa. Non ho questo carattere, nè autostima sufficiente per arrotolarmi come una panterona tra le lenzuola. Anzi, in genere mi viene da ridere, solo se ci penso! Ho un rapporto complicato con me stessa, specie dopo quello che è successo. Mi immagino sta tipa dell'est che gli sgranfia la schiena e gli grida parolone da porca mentre lo fanno. E io mi sento una nullità.
La fantasia, c'è stata...Risvegliarla? Magari... se non fosse che ho questa difficoltà ad esprimermi o prendere l'iniziativa. Specie ora che non appena mi sfiora piango. E anche lui fa fatica a farmi capire cosa gli piace. Bah....non mi rimane che praticare l'astinenza, almeno gli creo un pò d'attesa :rotfl:


----------



## Sid (4 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta...
> Se l'esperienza è stata deludente, ti daresti le sberle in faccia e ti dici, ma guarda che cagata. Ma metti che se vieni scoperto, l'orgoglio ti fa dire cose che non sono.
> Piuttosto dato che per chi ha compiuto certe cose, si dice, beh in fondo non è una cosa così che ti lascia segni, ti dici, beh...se ricapita?
> 
> ...


 quello che scrivi da un lato evidenzia ulteriormente scarsa onestà, perchè già il tradimento è  un comportamento - fra le altre cose - anche non onesto. Se ho sbagliato devo avere il coraggio di ammetterlo. Non è trovando delle scuse che posso sperare di essere migliore anche solo davanti allo specchio.

Dall'altro lato, ammettiamo pure che il traditore debba in qualche modo sostenere la propria autostima e neghi di aver fatto qualcosa di grave. Per lui magari è vero che non lo percepisce come grave, ma nell'ottica della relazione tradita e del tradito che sta male, l'assenza di pentimento è uno schiaffo ulteriore. Mi ripeto: non è necessario pentirsi. Ma se così è, c'è poco da scandalizzarsi che il tradito a sua volta non riesca a perdonare e non abbia questo gran stimolo a ricostruire.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie del suggerimento. Ma quindi, riflessione: è colpa mia che non ho avuto sufficiente fantasia...? come dire, sarebbe stato meglio se avessi di fatto piu la porca. Che palle però, vederla così...doversi inventare sempre qualcosa per dire "oh, guarda da questa parte!" ... come se lui fosse un troglodita - e probabilmente lo è - che ha bisogno continuamente di essere stimolato. Ma voi uomini siete davvero così? Io non so come funzioni dopo tanti e tanti anni in una coppia ma se io con lui devo essere questa...io non sono questa. Non ho questo carattere, nè autostima sufficiente per arrotolarmi come una panterona tra le lenzuola. Anzi, in genere mi viene da ridere, solo se ci penso! Ho un rapporto complicato con me stessa, specie dopo quello che è successo. Mi immagino sta tipa dell'est che gli sgranfia la schiena e gli grida parolone da porca mentre lo fanno. E io mi sento una nullità.
> La fantasia, c'è stata...Risvegliarla? Magari... se non fosse che ho questa difficoltà ad esprimermi o prendere l'iniziativa. Specie ora che non appena mi sfiora piango. E anche lui fa fatica a farmi capire cosa gli piace. Bah....non mi rimane che praticare l'astinenza, almeno gli creo un pò d'attesa :rotfl:


Est modus in rebus. Leggi le 4 aragoste di Cleo.
La colpa nasce casomai se una è troppo rigida e non le va mai di accondiscendere alle fantasie di lui, insomma quando non c'è quel clima complice e giocoso, che tiene vivo il desiderio.
L'astinenza...l'attesa nooooooooooooooooo...poverino...dai...nooooooooooooooo...l'attesa noooooooooooooooooo...deleteriaaaaaaa...
Sul rosso non ci cascare...sono solo proiezioni tue...lascia perdere...
Insomma poi dipende da uomo a uomo eh?
C'è quello che neanche se ti metti superfiga ti nota eh?
Non so....io ad esempio vado matto, matto per organizzare dei bei momentini o giochini vari...


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La colpa nasce casomai se una è troppo rigida e non le va mai di accondiscendere alle *fantasie di lui*, insomma quando non c'è quel clima complice e giocoso, che tiene vivo il desiderio.


Se le fantasie sono quelle di lui il clima complice non ci può essere eh.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> quello che scrivi da un lato evidenzia ulteriormente scarsa onestà, perchè già il tradimento è  un comportamento - fra le altre cose - anche non onesto. Se ho sbagliato devo avere il coraggio di ammetterlo. Non è trovando delle scuse che posso sperare di essere migliore anche solo davanti allo specchio.
> 
> Dall'altro lato, ammettiamo pure che il traditore debba in qualche modo sostenere la propria autostima e neghi di aver fatto qualcosa di grave. Per lui magari è vero che non lo percepisce come grave, ma nell'ottica della relazione tradita e del tradito che sta male, l'assenza di pentimento è uno schiaffo ulteriore. Mi ripeto: non è necessario pentirsi. Ma se così è, c'è poco da scandalizzarsi che il tradito a sua volta non riesca a perdonare e non abbia questo gran stimolo a ricostruire.


Senti SId...
Io non ho MAI conosciuto in vita mia una donna che sia stata onesta con me.
Ergo, ho agito di conseguenza.
Se io avessi conosciuto una donna onesta con me, sicuramente non sarei finito in certe situazioni.

Io non mi pento per interesse eh?
Le lacrime di coccodrillo, non mi appartengono.
Mi assumo sempre le responsabilità in prima persona e non le scarico sugli altri. 
Ma quando ho pagato il conto con gli interessi, mi sento libero e a posto con la mia coscienza.
Tu trova una donna a cui io abbia mentito, una a cui io abbia mai fatto mancare qualcosa...
Tu trovala e presentamela.
Dico solo questo...io non lascio una donna perchè mi imbroglia.
Mi dico solo: " Ok conte, hai al tuo fianco un'imbrogliona.!".


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Se le fantasie sono quelle di lui il clima complice non ci può essere eh.


Tu credi?
Ma sai tu che capita se le fantasie diventano le nostre fantasie?
Finalmente si è in due...e non uno tira e l'altro si adegua.
Casso un po' d'iniziativa no? Di spirito...
Fidati sai meglio di me che le donne hanno fantasie...ma che fanno molta fatica ad esternarle per paura di un giudizio....


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu credi?
> Ma sai tu che capita se le fantasie diventano le nostre fantasie?
> Finalmente si è in due...e non uno tira e l'altro si adegua.
> Casso un po' d'iniziativa no? Di spirito...
> Fidati sai meglio di me che le donne hanno fantasie...ma che fanno molta fatica ad esternarle per paura di un giudizio....


Mica tutte . E soprattutto, quando si trova l'uomo giusto non c'è problema...


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Mica tutte . E soprattutto, quando si trova *l'uomo giusto* non c'è problema...



GIA'!

:rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA'!​
> 
> 
> :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


Eh già...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Mica tutte . E soprattutto, quando si trova l'uomo giusto non c'è problema...


Immagino...lo so.


----------



## Sid (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti SId...
> 
> *1)* Io non ho MAI conosciuto in vita mia una donna che sia stata onesta con me.
> Ergo, ho agito di conseguenza.
> ...


1) siccome non è sostenibile che le donne oneste non esistano, ti devi chiedere perchè tu attiri donne che non lo sono o perchè tu ne sei attratto. Da questo punto di vista (ossia il fatto che sia tu ad esserne attratto) è evidente che per te non può diventare un aspetto assolutamente negativo.

2) e fai bene a non pentirti per interesse o per convenienza.
Ma non è quello a cui mi riferivo io. 
Io parto da quei mariti compagni fidanzati che, prima o dopo essere stati scoperti, rinnovano grande amore alla compagna ufficiale e vogliono continuare la storia con lei, ma non sono affatto pentiti del tradimento con una pinca pallina qualsiasi.
Ripeto: non è necessario pentirsi, tanto che qualcuno proprio non se la sente.
Ok. Ma allora traditore, che caspita vuoi dal tradito? Sarà ben libero di farsi tutte le valutazioni del caso e sentirsi anche "smonato" di fronte a certa arroganza.

Il tuo caso specifico, Conte, non è di aiuto in questo ragionamento, perchè sembra che tu e tua moglie abbiate impostato la vostra storia seguendo il regime del condominio. Qui siete gli unici, mi pare.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> 1) siccome non è sostenibile che le donne oneste non esistano, ti devi chiedere perchè tu attiri donne che non lo sono o perchè tu ne sei attratto. Da questo punto di vista (ossia il fatto che sia tu ad esserne attratto) è evidente che per te non può diventare un aspetto assolutamente negativo.
> 
> 2) e fai bene a non pentirti per interesse o per convenienza.
> Ma non è quello a cui mi riferivo io.
> ...


Temo che la scelta sia stata empirica.
Mi rendo conto che sono un uomo molto impegnativo.
Un uomo difficile da amare.
Non sarò mai un bravo compagno.
Ogni tanto sono come un militare, un colonnello che si strappa i gradi...e dice...ora basta.
Non so mantenere le promesse.
Sono inaffidabile.
Predico bene e razzolo male.
Valgo meno di una moneta bucata.

Non so perchè quelle donne mi attirino...
Non sono molto bravo a capire o a sentire l'amore io...

Che ne so io che quei bisogni che ritengo elementari per te possono essere concessioni troppo grandi...???

Sono sempre più stanco...stanco...stanco...
Non me la sento più di lottare per ottenere qualcosa...
Mi lascio andare...e amen.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

.


----------



## Sabina (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Un uomo difficile da amare ?
> 
> Un Uomo ?
> 
> Un uomo !!!!! Un uomo è una cosa seria, tu sei una caricatura vivente...ahahahah


Sei in competizione col Conte?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sei in competizione col Conte?


Beh, in effetti mi ci ha tirato dentro... non ho resistito.
Mi godo queste ultime ore prima dell'esclusione da me richiesta.

Ma non per competizione, perchè competizione non c'è. Non ci può essere..... Lui è niente e lo dico a ragion veduta.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un uomo senza una donna che lo ami.
> Non è niente...
> Ammetto si, sono una caricatura vivente...
> Un buffone, un pagliaccio...tutto quel che vuoi...il mondo gira intorno a te e al tuo manico...tranquillo...


Io sono stato amato fino alla noia, piccino.... fino alla noia.... 

Te invece puoi solo elemosinare attenzioni....ahahahah


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sei in competizione col Conte?



Mi fa piacere constatare che non sono l'unico a non capire cosa stia succedendo...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niente è che mi manca Persa
> E Admin l'imperatore non ha certo tempo per queste menate qui no?
> E secondo me se la ride pure lui no?
> Il Petrolini non sa un emerito cazzo di me...
> Nessuno sa niente di me...eheheheheheeheheh...


Ma mi guardo bene dal sapere di te !!!! Non me frega nulla, al contrario di te, che hai cercato di informarti su tutto... ma proprio tutto tutto tutto.... ahahahah


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sei in competizione col Conte?


Brutta besta la competizione tra maschi, però sempre più leale (in genere) di quella tra donne.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Brutta besta la competizione tra maschi, però sempre più leale (in genere) di quella tra donne.



Ma ugualmente patetica su un forum se mi permettete...


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ugualmente patetica su un forum se mi permettete...


Sai Kid quando si avvicina Natale tutti si sclera un po', si torna bambini nell'inconscio e si fa casino. Ma poi Natale passa


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ugualmente patetica su un forum se mi permettete...


Avrei voluto vedere te, caro Kid, al mio posto...


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Avrei voluto vedere te, caro Kid, al mio posto...



Spiegami Ettore.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Spiegami Ettore.


Ma non hai capito ? L'ho scritto così chiaramente....


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma non hai capito ? L'ho scritto così chiaramente....


O mi sono perso qualcosa o non ho capito una mazza!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> O mi sono perso qualcosa o non ho capito una mazza!


E' da settimane che ricevo mail diciamo "seducenti" ed ammiccanti, da una utente. Io ho pazientemente atteso, con calma, ho dato corda.... così ho scoperto (con mie verifiche incrociate, MOLTO AFFIDABILI) che arrivavano da una cricca di persone che scrivono qui dentro. L' obiettivo era quello magari di convincermi ad accettare un appuntamento per poi mettermi alla berlina....


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Approfitto del topic per salutare, qui, tutta la brava gente del forum.

Non credo che, quando avrò di nuovo tempo, sarò in grado di farlo per avvenuta cancellazione.

Ciao


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Brutta besta la competizione tra maschi, però sempre più leale (in genere) di quella tra donne.


Le donne però sono più forti quando litigano :mrgreen:. Proprio l'altra sera con una mia amica si discuteva di questa cosa: "Vedi Tubba, a me dammi della figlia di e non me ne può fregare di meno, dammi della cellulitica e ti salto agli occhi" :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le donne però sono più forti quando litigano :mrgreen:. Proprio l'altra sera con una mia amica si discuteva di questa cosa: "Vedi Tubba, a me dammi della figlia di e non me ne può fregare di meno, dammi della cellulitica e ti salto agli occhi" :mrgreen:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sì sì siamo tremende, ammetto...


----------



## Anna A (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' da settimane che ricevo mail diciamo "seducenti" ed ammiccanti, da una utente. Io ho pazientemente atteso, con calma, ho dato corda.... così ho scoperto (con mie verifiche incrociate, MOLTO AFFIDABILI) che arrivavano da una cricca di persone che scrivono qui dentro. L' obiettivo era quello magari di convincermi ad accettare un appuntamento per poi mettermi alla berlina....


ma perché non te ne freghi e basta?
che senso ha lasciare il forum? chiarisci con chi devi e stop.
ciao, nel caso tu vada sul serio.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma perché non te ne freghi e basta?
> che senso ha lasciare il forum? chiarisci con chi devi e stop.
> ciao, nel caso tu vada sul serio.


Quoto


----------



## Sabina (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Approfitto del topic per salutare, qui, tutta la brava gente del forum.
> 
> Non credo che, quando avrò di nuovo tempo, sarò in grado di farlo per avvenuta cancellazione.
> 
> Ciao


Hai deciso di darla vinta?


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Voglio conoscere quelle donne...devono essere mie XD
> Loro sanno che non si sfugge alla maledizione del Conte...
> Casso...sono sicuro al 1000X 1000 che a me certe situazioni non capiteranno...
> 
> ...



Senti un po tu ... lo sai, l'hai capito, ti e' arrivata voce  che stai rompendo il CAZZO qua dentro?


----------



## fatata56 (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' da settimane che ricevo mail diciamo "seducenti" ed ammiccanti, da una utente. Io ho pazientemente atteso, con calma, ho dato corda.... così ho scoperto (con mie verifiche incrociate, MOLTO AFFIDABILI) che arrivavano da una cricca di persone che scrivono qui dentro. L' obiettivo era quello magari di convincermi ad accettare un appuntamento per poi mettermi alla berlina....


 Ti ringrazio per avermi dato corda avrei un suggerimento per te su come utilizzarla la tua corda...vorrei proprio che me le sbattessi in faccia le tue verifiche MOLTO AFFIDABILI. 
Non mi piace l'atteggiamento che Conte ha verso di te ma capire che mi hai presa per i "fondelli" mi manda in bestia


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per avermi dato corda avrei un suggerimento per te su come utilizzarla la tua corda...vorrei proprio che me le sbattessi in faccia le tue verifiche MOLTO AFFIDABILI.
> Non mi piace l'atteggiamento che Conte ha verso di te ma capire che mi hai presa per i "fondelli" mi manda in bestia


Figurati a me.
Ora come facciamo a spiegare a sto forum che io e te siamo due utenti e non un clone?
Ammetto che il mio atteggiamento verso questo utente è stato molto provocatorio.
Ma ripeto non mi piace chi con supponenza e sicumera mi accusa di cose che non so e di cui non sono partecipe.
E non sono disposto a fare il capro espiatorio di nessuno.
TI ho già detto che mi dispiace molto per come sei stata trattata.
E fu così che qui dentro ritorna il clima del sospetto.

Ma non certo per colpa mia.
Io qui dentro ci ho messo la mia foto. Ok?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti un po tu ... lo sai, l'hai capito, ti e' arrivata voce  che stai rompendo il CAZZO qua dentro?


Marì...ma ti rendi conto di che situazione iperbolica?
Io e fatata non c'entriamo nulla su questa storia. Ok?
E io ho appunto rincarato la dose per farne capire l'assurdità.
Fatti e non parole.
Dove sono i fatti? Eh?

DOVE SONO?


----------



## Papero (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mi assento qualche giorno e quando torno trovo il forum in pieno clima natalizio!


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi assento qualche giorno e quando torno trovo il forum in pieno clima natalizio!


Siam tutti più buoni, si si....


----------



## MK (7 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi assento qualche giorno e quando torno trovo il forum in pieno clima natalizio!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: l'ho già detto, si avvicina il clima natalizio e saltano fuori gli istinti più oscuri (Oscuro scusa eh, non parlo di te :mexican.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: l'ho già detto, si avvicina il clima natalizio e saltano fuori gli istinti più oscuri (Oscuro scusa eh, non parlo di te :mexican.



... ci sono persone che Natale lo festeggiano tutti i giorni  :mrgreen: :carneval:


----------



## MK (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ci sono persone che Natale lo festeggiano tutti i giorni  :mrgreen: :carneval:


Ma va? Comunque è vera questa cosa, lo diceva sempre il mio prof. di psicologia sociale (la storia del tornare tutti bambini e quindi le fragilità che saltano fuori). Se solo si potesse essere consapevoli che siamo tutti esseri umani, con lati luce e lati ombra, e accettarsi per quello che si è. 
Credo che l'accettazione dell'altro passi sempre attraverso la propria.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ma va? Comunque è vera questa cosa, lo diceva sempre il mio prof. di psicologia sociale (la storia del tornare tutti bambini e quindi le fragilità che saltano fuori). Se solo si potesse essere consapevoli che siamo tutti esseri umani, con lati luce e lati ombra, e accettarsi per quello che si è.
> Credo che l'accettazione dell'altro passi sempre attraverso la propria.




​


----------



## Daniele (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ok, ho letto abbastanza e c'é fatata che ammette la cosa. sinceramente? ma non vi siete rotti il cazzo di queste cose? Ettore era sempre una persona pacata e... ed ha detto delle cose importanti. Basta, questa cosa ha del ridicolo. c'è un'altra cricca evidente ed è il caso di fare qualcosa. Notare bene che inizio a pensare che questo forum sia ormai sotto il controllo indiretto di una persona. Sia ben chiaro che bisogna evitare questi gruppetti di persone che fanno quello che vogliono, dando però a loro la libertá di esprimersi.
Posso dire che se quello che ha scritto Ettore é aderente al vero voglio vedere se i colpevoli hanno le palle per ammettete la stronzata.
Evitiamo di essere pietosi!


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ho letto abbastanza e c'é fatata che ammette la cosa. sinceramente? ma non vi siete rotti il cazzo di queste cose? Ettore era sempre una persona pacata e... ed ha detto delle cose importanti. Basta, questa cosa ha del ridicolo. c'è un'altra cricca evidente ed è il caso di fare qualcosa. Notare bene che inizio a pensare che questo forum sia ormai sotto il controllo indiretto di una persona. Sia ben chiaro che bisogna evitare questi gruppetti di persone che fanno quello che vogliono, dando però a loro la libertá di esprimersi.
> Posso dire che se quello che ha scritto Ettore é aderente al vero voglio vedere se i colpevoli hanno le palle per ammettete la stronzata.
> Evitiamo di essere pietosi!


 a me sembra, però che le cosiddette _cricche_ aderiscano solo con chi ne dia spazio, modo e motivo.
a farsi i fatti propri difficilmente si hanno problemi di questo genere.
quando poi una denuncia mi viene da chi si è presentato con un' altra identità, prendendo in giro bellamente  ..mi scatta la regola del vantaggio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra, però che le cosiddette _cricche_ aderiscano solo con chi ne dia spazio, modo e motivo.
> a farsi i fatti propri difficilmente si hanno problemi di questo genere.
> quando poi una denuncia mi viene da chi si è presentato con un' altra identità, prendendo in giro bellamente ..*mi scatta la regola del vantaggio*.


Basta che da vantaggio non diventi pretesto.


----------



## Papero (7 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra, però che le cosiddette _cricche_ aderiscano solo con chi ne dia spazio, modo e motivo.
> a farsi i fatti propri difficilmente si hanno problemi di questo genere.
> *quando poi una denuncia mi viene da chi si è presentato con un' altra identità*, prendendo in giro bellamente  ..mi scatta la regola del vantaggio.


In effetti il soggetto ha perso un pò di credibilità... anzi, quasi tutta


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Basta che da vantaggio non diventi pretesto.


che poi ,non so mica se la conosco... la regola del vantaggio:mrgreen:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> In effetti il soggetto ha perso un pò di credibilità... anzi, quasi tutta


Ah si ? Eppure tu sai perchè, visto che eri presente quella sera in cui ho spiegato, VOLUTAMENTE DAVANTI A 4 PERSONE, le mie ragioni.


----------



## Sid (7 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per avermi dato corda avrei un suggerimento per te su come utilizzarla la tua corda...vorrei proprio che me le sbattessi in faccia le tue verifiche MOLTO AFFIDABILI.
> Non mi piace l'atteggiamento che Conte ha verso di te ma capire che mi hai presa per i "fondelli" mi manda in bestia


questa poi è curiosa....
nessuno aveva fatto il tuo nome prima del tuo post.
Perchè ti sei rivelata così, se potevi benissimo scrivere nella mail di Ettore e mandarlo a fare un giro tete à tete? 


E poi.... da dove salta fuori il collegamento fra il conte e fatata? 

Mah!!!!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> questa poi è curiosa....
> nessuno aveva fatto il tuo nome prima del tuo post.
> Perchè ti sei rivelata così, se potevi benissimo scrivere nella mail di Ettore e mandarlo a fare un giro tete à tete?
> 
> ...


Se qualcuno cominciasse ad aprire gli occhi su 'sto personaggio mefitico....


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Se qualcuno cominciasse ad aprire gli occhi su '*sto personaggio mefitico*....



TU PERO'  ... non ti spacciare per Santo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU PERO'  ... non ti spacciare per Santo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io non son santo. 
Sono uno che ha la colpa di aver avuto troppi flirt qui sopra.
Tra persone adulte e consenzienti.

Ma è davvero una colpa ?

Io non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno, se non quando mi son dovuto difendere. Come in questo caso.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io non son santo.
> *Sono uno che ha la colpa di aver avuto troppi flirt qui sopra.*
> *Tra persone adulte e consenzienti.*
> 
> ...


... quanta e' bella la sincerita' :applauso:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quanta e' bella la sincerita' :applauso:


??????? E chi l'ha mai negato ?
E, sbandierarlo ogni istante da parte tua .... direi che è fuori luogo. Perchè lo fai ?

Mah....


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> ??????? E chi l'ha mai negato ?
> E, sbandierarlo ogni istante da parte tua .... direi che è fuori luogo. Perchè lo fai ?
> 
> Mah....



Vuoi vedere che mo te le prendi con me. con le stronzate che fai  , io non ci azzecco per niente, ho sempre parlato bene di te alle tue spalle  , la pubblicita' negativa te la fa altra gente, non io, io ti affronto in chiaro non alle spalle :mrgreen: .


PS IO ti/vi ho sempre appoggiato  e se ricordi bene te/ve lo dissi quanto era pericoloso e malefico "forma di vita"  ... e non ho la palla di cristallo  .


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che mo te le prendi con me. con le stronzate che fai  , io non ci azzecco per niente, ho sempre parlato bene di te alle tue spalle  , la pubblicita' negativa te la fa altra gente, non io, io ti affronto in chiaro non alle spalle :mrgreen: .


Si ma che due maroni oh. Vogliamo cominciare noi "vecchi" per primi a non parlare più di questo argomento, please?

Conte e Ettore se la vedranno per i fatti loro.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che mo te le prendi con me. con le stronzate che fai  , io non ci azzecco per niente, ho sempre parlato bene di te alle tue spalle  , la pubblicita' negativa te la fa altra gente, non io, io ti affronto in chiaro non alle spalle :mrgreen: .


Certo, mi riferisco alle cose in chiaro.

Stai sempre a sottolinearlo, perchè ?

E' un modo con cui tu vorresti mettere in guardia le donne del forum dal "mostro" ?


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Certo, mi riferisco alle cose in chiaro.
> 
> Stai sempre a sottolinearlo, perchè ?
> 
> E' un modo con cui tu vorresti mettere *in guardia le donne* del forum dal *"mostro"* ?


E che vorresti  che fossi la tua ruffiana :mrgreen: parteggio per le donne, SI, e allora? ... mostro no, ma farfallone si .


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E che vorresti  che fossi la tua ruffiana :mrgreen: parteggio per le donne, SI, e allora? ... mostro no, ma farfallone si .


AAAHhhhhhhhhhh !!!!

OK, ci siamo chiariti.



PS. Ma lo sai che, in passato, più di qualcuna non aveva nessuna voglia di essere difesa ? Non ti è mai passato per la mente che, quelle storie che conosci fossero semplicemente una libera scelta ?
Secondo me tu hai una visione delle donne decisamente retrograda.... Guarda che è cambiato il mondo, neh ?
Donna e uomo non c'è differenza. Si può decidere di viversi liberamente tutto quel che si vuole senza giurarsi il matrimonio, sai ?


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Quello che vi dovete mettere nella capoccia e' che questo forum non e' un vivaio, o zona di caccia  ... ci sono altri posti dove trovare la merce che cercate.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> AAAHhhhhhhhhhh !!!!
> 
> OK, ci siamo chiariti.


Ne sono contenta, soddisfatta  ... il parlare chiaro e' per gli amici ed anche per i nemici :mrgreen: .


----------



## Papero (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello che vi dovete mettere nella capoccia e' che questo forum non e' un vivaio, o zona di caccia  ... ci sono altri posti dove trovare la merce che cercate.


Anche perchè altrimenti un bell'uomo come me era più sdraiato che ritto!!








edit: comunque immagino che se un vecchio utente, uno di quelli storici bannati per intendersi, entra e legge che le polemiche nonostante l'"epurazione" non si sono placate, se la ride di brutto anche sopra i baffi :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Anche perchè altrimenti un bell'uomo come me era più sdraiato che ritto!!




Ovviamente ... tengo alla tua salute   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ovviamente ... tengo alla tua salute   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Marì! ciaooo!!!!


Per "ritto" intendevo in piedi eh! non fraintendiamo :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Anche perchè altrimenti un bell'uomo come me era più sdraiato che ritto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



APPUNTO! ... alla facciaccia sua :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Marì! ciaooo!!!!
> 
> 
> Per "ritto" intendevo in piedi eh! non fraintendiamo :rotfl:



Chiarissimo! :up: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (7 Dicembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> questa poi è curiosa....
> nessuno aveva fatto il tuo nome prima del tuo post.
> Perchè ti sei rivelata così, se potevi benissimo scrivere nella mail di Ettore e mandarlo a fare un giro tete à tete?
> 
> ...


 Ho risposto citando Ettore, é ovvio che io sapevo che stava parlando di me! L'ho fatto anche privatamente ma tengo a ribadire pubblicamente che ne ho due maroni tanti di essere presa per clone o marionetta del Conte.
Mettiamoci una pietra per favore, lo chiedo a tutti!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ho risposto citando Ettore, é ovvio che io sapevo che stava parlando di me! L'ho fatto anche privatamente ma tengo a ribadire pubblicamente che ne ho due maroni tanti di essere presa per clone o marionetta del Conte.
> Mettiamoci una pietra per favore, lo chiedo a tutti!


:up::up::up::up:
Nessuno è mai stato la mia marionetta...
Se nella vita sono stato la marionetta di qualcuno è stata solo una mia debolezza...ma ho imparato molto anche da questa esperienza.


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Secondo me tu hai una visione delle donne decisamente retrograda.... Guarda che è cambiato il mondo, neh ?
> Donna e uomo non c'è differenza. Si può decidere di viversi liberamente tutto quel che si vuole senza giurarsi il matrimonio, sai ?


La donna decisamente retrograda è quella che esula dalle avventurette da chat? Secondo me, tranne eccezioni relative a momenti di particolare sofferenza esistenziale (momenti che poi passano, altrimenti si trasformano facilmente in patologia), le donne che decidono di viversi liberamente il sesso, con uomini diversi, e magari col partner a casa, sono donne che sperano che i rospi si trasformino in principi azzurri. Donne che si conformano alle aspettative consumistiche di maschi in crisi con l'immaginario femminile che sta nella loro testa. Il sesso è bellissimo, quando lo fai con la persona che ami. Altrimenti diventa un modo come un altro per non pensare alla propria vita reale.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> La donna decisamente retrograda è quella che esula dalle avventurette da chat? Secondo me, tranne eccezioni relative a momenti di particolare sofferenza esistenziale (momenti che poi passano, altrimenti si trasformano facilmente in patologia), le donne che decidono di viversi liberamente il sesso, con uomini diversi, e magari col partner a casa, sono donne che sperano che i rospi si trasformino in principi azzurri. Donne che si conformano alle aspettative consumistiche di maschi in crisi con l'immaginario femminile che sta nella loro testa. *Il sesso è bellissimo, quando lo fai con la persona che ami*. Altrimenti diventa un modo come un altro per non pensare alla propria vita reale.


Il sesso puù essere bellissimo con la persona che ami ma anche con una che non ami.
Mi riferisco alla mia esperienza. Con l'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito il sesso era bellissimo, ogni volta, bastava guardarsi, incrociare lo sguard....... Stare vicino a lui senza sfiorarlo mi era impossibile. Eppure non c'era amore, c'era passione desiderio ma non amore.
Ma adesso ricominceremo a sindacare sul significato della parola amore.


----------



## fatata56 (8 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il sesso puù essere bellissimo con la persona che ami ma anche con una che non ami.
> Mi riferisco alla mia esperienza. Con l'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito il sesso era bellissimo, ogni volta, bastava guardarsi, incrociare lo sguard....... Stare vicino a lui senza sfiorarlo mi era impossibile. Eppure non c'era amore, c'era passione desiderio ma non amore.
> Ma adesso ricominceremo a sindacare sul significato della parola amore.


 Concordo..stessa esperienza


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il sesso puù essere bellissimo con la persona che ami ma anche con una che non ami.
> Mi riferisco alla mia esperienza. Con l'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito il sesso era bellissimo, ogni volta, bastava guardarsi, incrociare lo sguard....... Stare vicino a lui senza sfiorarlo mi era impossibile. Eppure non c'era amore, c'era passione desiderio ma non amore.
> Ma adesso ricominceremo a sindacare sul significato della parola amore.


Forse quando hai due persone con le quali stare può essere così, non lo so. Sul sesso senza amore (poi hai ragione, ognuno di noi ha la propria idea di cosa sia l'amore) la prima volta può essere eccitante, poi o si trasforma o scema.


----------



## Sabina (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Forse quando hai due persone con le quali stare può essere così, non lo so. Sul sesso senza amore (poi hai ragione, ognuno di noi ha la propria idea di cosa sia l'amore) la prima volta può essere eccitante, poi o si trasforma o scema.


Anche io la penso così. Il sesso da solo, l'attrazione fisica slegata dal resto, fine a se stesso non può durare a lungo. 
Certo nasce il dibattito su cosa sia l'amore. Per me l'amore ha diverse forme, unite dal punto comune di desiderare il bene dell'altro, esserci quando ha bisogno di noi. L'amore per un compagno nasce da un innamoramento ed evolve con la conoscenza e il cambiamento di entrambi. Continuare a vedere una persona per anni e ritenere che ci sia solo sesso... non so, c'è qualcosa che non quadra. 
Con lui l'attrazione è fortissima, il desiderio anche... ma non c'è solo questo, è molto di più. C'è anche un'attrazione mentale, un capirsi a vicenda e un rendersi disponibili all'altro se l'altro ha bisogno. E' un rapporto che si sta rafforzando con il tempo.
Tutto dipende da cosa si intende per amore.... per me il sesso senza "amore" se dura nel tempo non è solo sesso. Forse si decide di vederlo solo in questo senso per proteggersi dietro a qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche io la penso così. Il sesso da solo, l'attrazione fisica slegata dal resto, fine a se stesso non può durare a lungo.
> Certo nasce il dibattito su cosa sia l'amore. *Per me l'amore ha diverse forme, unite dal punto comune di desiderare il bene dell'altro, esserci quando ha bisogno di no*i. L'amore per un compagno nasce da un innamoramento ed evolve con la conoscenza e il cambiamento di entrambi. Continuare a vedere una persona per anni e ritenere che ci sia solo sesso... non so, c'è qualcosa che non quadra.
> Con lui l'attrazione è fortissima, il desiderio anche... ma non c'è solo questo, è molto di più. C'è anche un'attrazione mentale, un capirsi a vicenda e un rendersi disponibili all'altro se l'altro ha bisogno. E' un rapporto che si sta rafforzando con il tempo.
> Tutto dipende da cosa si intende per amore.... per me il sesso senza "amore" se dura nel tempo non è solo sesso. Forse si decide di vederlo solo in questo senso per proteggersi dietro a qualcosa.


Condivido la prate grassettata, in più se amo voglio condividere la mia vita, la mia quotidianità, fare progetti per il futuro, pensare a una famiglia, ecc.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche io la penso così. Il sesso da solo, l'attrazione fisica slegata dal resto, fine a se stesso non può durare a lungo.
> Certo nasce il dibattito su cosa sia l'amore. Per me l'amore ha diverse forme, unite dal punto comune di desiderare il bene dell'altro, esserci quando ha bisogno di noi. L'amore per un compagno nasce da un innamoramento ed evolve con la conoscenza e il cambiamento di entrambi. Continuare a vedere una persona per anni e ritenere che ci sia solo sesso... non so, c'è qualcosa che non quadra.
> Con lui l'attrazione è fortissima, il desiderio anche... ma non c'è solo questo, è molto di più. C'è anche un'attrazione mentale, un capirsi a vicenda e un rendersi disponibili all'altro se l'altro ha bisogno. E' un rapporto che si sta rafforzando con il tempo.
> *Tutto dipende da cosa si intende per amore.... per me il sesso senza "amore" se dura nel tempo non è solo sesso. Forse si decide di vederlo solo in questo senso per proteggersi dietro a qualcosa*.


Ma se non ti proteggi dietro a quel qualcosa vai incontro ad un grave pericolo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche io la penso così. Il sesso da solo, l'attrazione fisica slegata dal resto, fine a se stesso non può durare a lungo.
> Certo nasce il dibattito su cosa sia l'amore. Per me l'amore ha diverse forme, unite dal punto comune di desiderare il bene dell'altro, esserci quando ha bisogno di noi. L'amore per un compagno nasce da un innamoramento ed evolve con la conoscenza e il cambiamento di entrambi. Continuare a vedere una persona per anni e ritenere che ci sia solo sesso... non so, c'è qualcosa che non quadra.
> Con lui l'attrazione è fortissima, il desiderio anche... ma non c'è solo questo, è molto di più. C'è anche un'attrazione mentale, un capirsi a vicenda e un rendersi disponibili all'altro se l'altro ha bisogno. E' un rapporto che si sta rafforzando con il tempo.
> Tutto dipende da cosa si intende per amore.... per me il sesso senza "amore" se dura nel tempo non è solo sesso. Forse si decide di vederlo solo in questo senso per proteggersi dietro a qualcosa.


Per me non è mai solo sesso...mai...io non ci riesco...non ce la faccio...mi apro e mi lancio con tutta la mia emotività. Solo che ho imparato che gli atolli sono atolli, le isole, isole, i continenti sono continenti.
Capisco il grave pericolo delineato dalla Matra...la paura di innamorarsi. Basta vincerla.
Ci sono storie d'amore mie, durate 36 ore che sono i ricordi più belli e più cari che nascondo nel mio cuore.
Anche una Mattana per me...è una bellissima storia d'amore.
Non riesco a fare solo sesso...non ci riesco...ho bisogno che ci sia quella confidenza e quel nascondimento...anche nelle cose più sporcaccione che sono riuscito a fare ci ho messo sempre dentro il mio atavico pudore e intimità.
Solo sesso? Uhm...mi stanco molto presto...casso...quando è un atollo...lo esploro in una mezz'ora. Resta quel brividino, quella stronzata...e confesso un brutto amaro in bocca, non fa per me. Forse è per questo che il mio mondo affettivo è tutto spappolato. E vabbè a me è toccato questo e amen.
Se fosse solo sesso, non avrei le mie viti e il mio vigneto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Forse quando hai due persone con le quali stare può essere così, non lo so. Sul sesso senza amore (poi hai ragione, ognuno di noi ha la propria idea di cosa sia l'amore) la prima volta può essere eccitante, poi o si trasforma o scema.


Tu sei molto oltre MK! Molto...
Ed è questo che io intendo dopo i 50.
Dopo i 50, io voglio stare solo con una e fino alla morte...
In fondo anche troieggiare...lascia il tempo che trova.
Troieggiare è appetitoso solo per quelle che non l'hanno mai potuto fare...poi anche il troieggiare porta noia...a meno che una non sia come Anais Nin, o Alma Mahler...ecc..ecc...le collezioniste di uomini. Esistono eh?
Nella mia vita ne ho incrociate due. E so che ancora sono incazzate con me, per averle fanculizzate.
Da certi tipi di donne io mi difendo. E molto violentemente.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il sesso puù essere bellissimo con la persona che ami ma anche con una che non ami.
> Mi riferisco alla mia esperienza. Con l'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito il sesso era bellissimo, ogni volta, bastava guardarsi, incrociare lo sguard....... Stare vicino a lui senza sfiorarlo mi era impossibile. Eppure non c'era amore, c'era passione desiderio ma non amore.
> Ma adesso ricominceremo a sindacare sul significato della parola amore.


Stiamo attenti farfalla.
Che il sesso straordinario che troviamo nell'altro non sia perchè è quello ordinario a non essere speciale. Quante coppie hanno sto problema? E lo so HO SBAGLIATO IO. Lo so.
Mi sono detto...ora prendo sta qua e la coltivo a mio piacere.
Risultato? Fino ad una certa età mi ha seguito, poi ha chiuso.
Così il sesso è scemato giorno dopo giorno. E come sempre accade alla fine ho mollato.
Lezione imparata.
Non posso stare con una donna che non ami il sesso almeno quanto me. Allora con la giusta complicità posso essere fedele.
Per un semplice motivo: sono soddisfatto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stiamo attenti farfalla.
> Che il sesso straordinario che troviamo nell'altro non sia perchè è quello ordinario a non essere speciale. Quante coppie hanno sto problema? E lo so HO SBAGLIATO IO. Lo so.
> Mi sono detto...ora prendo sta qua e la coltivo a mio piacere.
> Risultato? Fino ad una certa età mi ha seguito, poi ha chiuso.
> ...


Forse hai anche ragione.
Io rispondevo a Mk, non credo che il sesso sia meraviglioso solo con chi ami può esserlo anche con chi  non ami. Non facevo un paragone tra una cosa e l'altra.


----------



## Sabina (8 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Condivido la prate grassettata, in più se amo voglio condividere la mia vita, la mia quotidianità, fare progetti per il futuro, pensare a una famiglia, ecc.....


Questo implica allora solo l'amore per un compagno e non per i figli o altre persone. 
Io una famiglia ce l'ho già e in questo momento della mia vita ho bisogno di una certa indipendenza. Qualche progetto riusciamo comunque a condividerlo, anche se vorremmo entrambi qualcosa un po' di più. Ma le cose stanno così'.


----------



## Sabina (8 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma se non ti proteggi dietro a quel qualcosa vai incontro ad un grave pericolo.


Amare e' sempre un rischio, le ho pagate anch'io. Ma ora voglio vivere ciò che provo, senza mai dimenticare il rispetto per me stessa e cercando di non aspettarmi mai nulla dall'altro. Qualche volta non e' facile ma sto imparando.


----------



## fatata56 (8 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stiamo attenti farfalla.
> Che il sesso straordinario che troviamo nell'altro non sia perchè è quello ordinario a non essere speciale. Quante coppie hanno sto problema? .


 Secondo me questo é il punto di partenza per molti tradimenti.
Per quanto mi riguarda é cominciata proprio in questo modo, nel momento in cui il sesso é diventato poco più di uno "svuotare le tasche" (consentitemi il termine un pò crudo ma rende l'idea) la mia curiosità e interesse verso un altro uomo ha preso il sopravvento.
E' verissimo però che il pericolo innamoramento é in agguato quando quello che pensavi essere un momento di sbandamento comincia a prendere la piega di una vera e propria relazione, se dura nel tempo e ti dà soddisfazione e ti regala tante belle emozioni... 
Altrettanto vero che l'amore ti fa pensare a dividere la quotidianità con una persona ma per assurdo poi é la quotidianità stessa che ammazza il desiderio...E' UN CANE CHE SI MORDE LA CODA...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Secondo me questo é il punto di partenza per molti tradimenti.
> Per quanto mi riguarda é cominciata proprio in questo modo, nel momento in cui il sesso é diventato poco più di uno "svuotare le tasche" (consentitemi il termine un pò crudo ma rende l'idea) la mia curiosità e interesse verso un altro uomo ha preso il sopravvento.
> E' verissimo però che il pericolo innamoramento é in agguato quando quello che pensavi essere un momento di sbandamento comincia a prendere la piega di una vera e propria relazione, se dura nel tempo e ti dà soddisfazione e ti regala tante belle emozioni...
> Altrettanto vero che l'amore ti fa pensare a dividere la quotidianità con una persona ma per assurdo poi é la quotidianità stessa che ammazza il desiderio...E' UN CANE CHE SI MORDE LA CODA...


Amarsi giorno per giorno.
Hai voglia...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Questo implica allora solo l'amore per un compagno e non per i figli o altre persone. *
> Io una famiglia ce l'ho già e in questo momento della mia vita ho bisogno di una certa indipendenza. Qualche progetto riusciamo comunque a condividerlo, anche se vorremmo entrambi qualcosa un po' di più. Ma le cose stanno così'.


Scusa ma non capisco perchè non i figli? Fanno parte dello stesso progetto appunto.
Se invece allarghi il concetto d'amore parlando dell'amore genitori figli allora stiamo parlando di cose diverse


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Amare e' sempre un rischio, le ho pagate anch'io. Ma ora voglio vivere ciò che provo, senza mai dimenticare il rispetto per me stessa e cercando di non aspettarmi mai nulla dall'altro. Qualche volta non e' facile ma sto imparando.


Vuoi rispettare te stessa ma non dai rispetto agli altri??? Allora le persone devono rispettare se stessi e passare sugli altri senza alcuna pietà? Ok, ho capito come pensi e da adesso in poi sarai non rispettata come desideri.


----------



## Sabina (9 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non capisco perchè non i figli? Fanno parte dello stesso progetto appunto.
> Se invece allarghi il concetto d'amore parlando dell'amore genitori figli allora stiamo parlando di cose diverse


Verso i figli c'è un amore profondo, ma poi devono seguire la loro strada. Si intendo l'amore genitore-figli.


----------



## Sabina (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vuoi rispettare te stessa ma non dai rispetto agli altri??? Allora le persone devono rispettare se stessi e passare sugli altri senza alcuna pietà? Ok, ho capito come pensi e da adesso in poi sarai non rispettata come desideri.


Una e' la persona a cui manco di rispetto, purtroppo una delle più importanti della mia vita. Vorrei fare in un modo diverso, ci sono delle motivazioni profonde su queste scelte. Magari domani sara' tutto finito.
Stai tranquillo Daniele, prima o poi pagherò tutto, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Una e' la persona a cui manco di rispetto, purtroppo una delle più importanti della mia vita. Vorrei fare in un modo diverso, ci sono delle motivazioni profonde su queste scelte. Magari domani sara' tutto finito.
> Stai tranquillo Daniele, prima o poi pagherò tutto, in un modo o nell'altro.


Ma non ti vergogni anche nel solo dire cosa è giusto o no ai tuoi figli, non ti senti una merdaccia nel senso che sei un esempio da non imitare, uno scarto di natura evidente??? Come fai a sgridare un tuo figlio quando...sei tu la prima a sbagliare e non prenderne atto? Mi chiedo semplicemente questo, sei per caso come il Giudice di De Andrè? Con il cuore troppo troppo vicino al buco del...*bip*???


----------



## Sabina (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma non ti vergogni anche nel solo dire cosa è giusto o no ai tuoi figli, non ti senti una merdaccia nel senso che sei un esempio da non imitare, uno scarto di natura evidente??? Come fai a sgridare un tuo figlio quando...sei tu la prima a sbagliare e non prenderne atto? Mi chiedo semplicemente questo, sei per caso come il Giudice di De Andrè? Con il cuore troppo troppo vicino al buco del...*bip*???


Non mi vergogno....


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Amare e' sempre un rischio, le ho pagate anch'io. Ma ora voglio vivere ciò che provo, senza mai dimenticare *il rispetto per me stessa* e cercando di non aspettarmi mai nulla dall'altro. Qualche volta non e' facile ma sto imparando.


Questa Sabi potevi risparmiartela.... :unhappy:


----------



## federico (9 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...


non sono banalità. magari lo fossero
riconosco tutti i punti e ne avrei altri da aggiungere.

1) aggiungo: con te vorrei farlo ma non lo faccio per non illuderti, ma lui non si illude quindi con lui è diverso( questa vi mancava immagino)

2) ovviamente, non riesco a non tradirti perchè non mi sento amata 

3) assolutamente, mi sono sentito dire: ti lascio ma prima cerco un affitto ed un lavoro...ovviamente dopo 15 giorni l'ho messa all'angolo. tubava in casa mia sul pc con il suo nuovo amico

4) esattissimo,. mi dice non ti dico per non farti stare male.
io le dico: non farlo per non farmi stare male funziona assai meglio

5) assolutamente... dice di avere perso 7 kg. passa a prendere le sue cose e si pesa sulla WII... 1 etto in meno

6) questo no. è libero liberissimo....

7) confusissimo non alterna i letti per la legge dell illusione di cui sopra ma mi manda criptici sms con "tvb"

8) questo è un classico evidentemente

10) certo. mi dice che è solo un amico con il quale parla bene, poio trovo delle chattate con allusioni sessuali esplicite poi esce di casa e mi continua a dire che non è un amico ma una sera lui dorme da lei e non fanno l'amore ma solo petting quindi non è il su moroso 


sono punti sacrosanti
chi dice che sono banalità sbagla e di grosso.
poi ogni storia è a se


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> non sono banalità. magari lo fossero
> riconosco tutti i punti e ne avrei altri da aggiungere.
> 
> 1) aggiungo: con te vorrei farlo ma non lo faccio per non illuderti, ma lui non si illude quindi con lui è diverso( questa vi mancava immagino)
> ...



:rotfl:

Scusa la risata, ma ho già pianto abbastanza in passato.


----------



## Sabina (9 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa Sabi potevi risparmiartela.... :unhappy:


Ci sono tanti che si fanno umiliare in una relazione. Ci sono degli esempi anche qui nel forum. Comunque rispondevo al post di Chiara.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti che si fanno umiliare in una relazione. Ci sono degli esempi anche qui nel forum. Comunque rispondevo al post di Chiara.


Nessun problema per me tranquilla... sono vaccinato alle affermazioni dei traditori! :mexican:


----------



## Papero (9 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Nessun problema per me tranquilla... sono vaccinato alle affermazioni dei traditori! :mexican:


50) Tra me e lui non c'è niente, insieme facciamo un percorso ecclesiastico e catechismo ai bambini. _(educazione sessuale?)_
51) Non è il mio tipo, non lo toccherei nemmeno con un dito  _(ma con la topa si...)_
52) L'ho fatto due o tre volte con lui ma in quel momento sarei voluta scomparire... _(e perchè non la prima volta??)_
53) L'ho fatto per ripicca... _(sic!!!)_


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> 50) Tra me e lui non c'è niente, insieme facciamo un percorso ecclesiastico e catechismo ai bambini. _(educazione sessuale?)_
> 51) Non è il mio tipo, non lo toccherei nemmeno con un dito  _(ma con la topa si...)_
> 52) L'ho fatto due o tre volte con lui ma in quel momento sarei voluta scomparire... _(e perchè non la prima volta??)_
> 53) L'ho fatto per ripicca... _(sic!!!)_



54) E' successo solo una volta (mia moglie docet)

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Una e' la persona a cui manco di rispetto, purtroppo una delle più importanti della mia vita. Vorrei fare in un modo diverso, ci sono delle motivazioni profonde su queste scelte. Magari domani sara' tutto finito.
> Stai tranquillo Daniele, prima o poi pagherò tutto, in un modo o nell'altro.


Ricordati quando avrai perso il diritto al rispetto...
Hai questa opzione provata sulla mia pelle...
Non ho diritto al tuo rispetto...resto solo una che ti vuole bene...
Daniele forse ti dice che per quanto pagherai il tradito non avrà mai soddisfazione.
Se io ti uccido, potrò essere condannato a risarcire ingenti cifre alla tua famiglia, ma non potrò restituirti ad essa viva.
Ecco Daniele passa la vita a insistere che ti vuole indietro viva.
Cosa fatta capo ha...
Ricordati però che anche quando finirai come la peggior donna del mondo...io non ti rinnegherò. 
E avrai da me quell'abbraccio...è andata così e non ci si poteva fare nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> non sono banalità. magari lo fossero
> riconosco tutti i punti e ne avrei altri da aggiungere.
> 
> 1) aggiungo: con te vorrei farlo ma non lo faccio per non illuderti, ma lui non si illude quindi con lui è diverso( questa vi mancava immagino)
> ...


Benvenuto nuovo utente...
Cosa bolle nella tua pentola...
Dai ehm...ognuno si giustifica come può...come riesce...
E la colpa è sempre degli altri...
Ma hai ragione:
Babbo Natale esiste
La befana pure
Ecc..ecc...ecc...

Ascolta ci sono donne che amano molti uomini...
Appartengono a tutti e a nessuno...
Sono fatte così.
Sai che almeno con una di queste non è bene investire un rapporto di coppia.
Se ce la fai, accontentati di essere un amichetto.


----------



## Sabina (9 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricordati quando avrai perso il diritto al rispetto...
> Hai questa opzione provata sulla mia pelle...
> Non ho diritto al tuo rispetto...resto solo una che ti vuole bene...
> Daniele forse ti dice che per quanto pagherai il tradito non avrà mai soddisfazione.
> ...


Le mie scelte le ho fatte sapendo che potrei restare sola.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Verso i figli c'è un amore profondo, ma poi devono seguire la loro strada. Si intendo l'amore genitore-figli.


Su questo sono d'accorodo. allora continuo a non capire la tua risposta al mio commento.


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> 54) E' successo solo una volta (mia moglie docet)
> 
> :rotfl:


Il è successo una sola volta bisogna moltiplcalo per 5...ed il numero sarà più realistico.

55) (idiozia che mi è stata detta) Ma lui ce lo aveva cortissimo!!!  
E allora se era un mini minor...perchè cazzo mi ha messo delle corna maxi maior???


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E avrai da me quell'abbraccio...è andata così e non ci si poteva fare nulla.


Sti cazzi!!!  Si poteva davvero fare qualcosa e quello che si è fatto ha dimostrato solo che quella non è una "persona" ma un animale con fattezze di persona. 
No, nessun traditore è capace di ripagare il dolore inflitto (oh, anche tu Kid anche se sai che ti stimo tanto), peerchè quel cambiamento che si obbliga a sopportare non può essere e non sarà mai cancellato. Chi tradisce obbliga l'altro ad una profonda mancanza di rispetto di se stesso per non fare cose orribili o anche solo per ricucire, perchè sinceramente...anche se ci sono figli sarebbe più comodo per il tradito prendere le cose del traditore e buttarle una ad una fuori dalla finestra indicando gentilmente la porta con scritto "exit" e con un invito di andare dall'avvocato per sistemare bene le cose.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il è successo una sola volta bisogna moltiplcalo per 5...ed il numero sarà più realistico.
> 
> 55) (idiozia che mi è stata detta) Ma lui ce lo aveva cortissimo!!!
> E allora se era un mini minor...perchè cazzo mi ha messo delle corna maxi maior???


Mia moglie mi disse una cosa ancora peggiore (e incredibilmente ironica): è successo solo una volta, anzi mezza, è durato pochissimo! :unhappy: :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi!!!  Si poteva davvero fare qualcosa e quello che si è fatto ha dimostrato solo che quella non è una "persona" ma un animale con fattezze di persona.
> No, nessun traditore è capace di ripagare il dolore inflitto (oh, anche tu Kid anche se sai che ti stimo tanto), peerchè quel cambiamento che si obbliga a sopportare non può essere e non sarà mai cancellato. Chi tradisce obbliga l'altro ad una profonda mancanza di rispetto di se stesso per non fare cose orribili o anche solo per ricucire, perchè sinceramente...anche se ci sono figli sarebbe più comodo per il tradito prendere le cose del traditore e buttarle una ad una fuori dalla finestra indicando gentilmente la porta con scritto "exit" e con un invito di andare dall'avvocato per sistemare bene le cose.



Tranquillo ti quoto. Non si recupera mai al 100%.


----------



## Sabina (9 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accorodo. allora continuo a non capire la tua risposta al mio commento.


Mi sono un po' persa anch'io. Io sto passando un periodo particolare e tutto ciò che riguarda la convivenza mi sta stretto. Ho molto bisogno di spazi miei e cerco di ricavarmeli quando posso. Per me amore non significa necessariamente voler creare una famiglia, voler vivere con l'altro.


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi disse una cosa ancora peggiore (e incredibilmente ironica): è successo solo una volta, anzi mezza, è durato pochissimo! :unhappy: :rotfl:


Kid, usando la regola del contrario allora. Il tizio con cui è andata la stronza mia era  un superdotato capace di andare avanti fino a che morte non sopraggiungeva alla gentil donzelletta...
Kkid, che dire, ridiamo un poco davvero, perchè so come ragionano le donne, ma mi impongo di non capirle...per la mia sanità mentale


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi sono un po' persa anch'io. Io sto passando un periodo particolare e tutto ciò che riguarda la convivenza mi sta stretto. Ho molto bisogno di spazi miei e cerco di ricavarmeli quando posso. Per me amore non significa necessariamente voler creare una famiglia, voler vivere con l'altro.


Semplicemente, sei una bambina con figli...una tipologia di traditori è appunto formata dagli immaturi.  L'immaturità pone un'enorme egocentrismo.
Sabina, tu tradisci tuo marito per colpa dei tuoi figli...perchè la vita con lui e loro ti constringe ad essere adulta, ma tu non vuoi, tu vuoi essere la fidanzatina.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, usando la regola del contrario allora. Il tizio con cui è andata la stronza mia era  un superdotato capace di andare avanti fino a che morte non sopraggiungeva alla gentil donzelletta...
> Kkid, che dire, ridiamo un poco davvero, perchè so come ragionano le donne, ma mi impongo di non capirle...per la mia sanità mentale



Non la vedevo sotto quest'ottica. Per carità, magari era davvero andata così, ma per decenza non doveva dirmelo! :unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, sei una bambina con figli...una tipologia di traditori è appunto formata dagli immaturi.  L'immaturità pone un'enorme egocentrismo.
> Sabina, tu tradisci tuo marito per colpa dei tuoi figli...perchè la vita con lui e loro ti constringe ad essere adulta, ma tu non vuoi, tu vuoi essere la fidanzatina.


Questa tesi è applicabile alla mia ex-amante e la trovo applicabile a parecchie "ragazze-madri" con marito cornuto a seguito.

Bravo Daniele, bell'analisi :up:


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Questa tesi è applicabile alla mia ex-amante e la trovo applicabile a parecchie "ragazze-madri" con marito cornuto a seguito.
> 
> Bravo Daniele, bell'analisi :up:


Io spero non sia vera però, perchè è di una tristezza inaudita. Sempre i figli ci vanno di mezzo. Ci vorrebbe la castrazione chimica per alcuni individui.


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non la vedevo sotto quest'ottica. Per carità, magari era davvero andata così, ma per decenza non doveva dirmelo! :unhappy::rotfl:


Suvvia brindiamo a pipino il breve e a Flash il super eroe che nel tempo di un colpo di tosse...può trombarsi 10 donne diverse


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Suvvia brindiamo a pipino il breve e a Flash il super eroe che nel tempo di un colpo di tosse...può trombarsi 10 donne diverse



:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Questa tesi è applicabile alla mia ex-amante e la trovo applicabile a parecchie "ragazze-madri" con marito cornuto a seguito.
> 
> Bravo Daniele, bell'analisi :up:





Kid ha detto:


> Io spero non sia vera però, perchè è di una tristezza inaudita. Sempre i figli ci vanno di mezzo. Ci vorrebbe la castrazione chimica per alcuni individui.



Purtroppo l'ho vista succedere. Tutte le donne che a giovane età si credono di poter essere madri (forse come vanto credo) per poi rivolere quello che non potranno avere. Quando patetiche sono le 30 enni (o anche più)  che vogliono fare le ventenni, patetiche e stronze oltretutto.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'ho vista succedere. Tutte le donne che a giovane età si credono di poter essere madri (forse come vanto credo) per poi rivolere quello che non potranno avere. Quando patetiche sono le 30 enni (o anche più)  che vogliono fare le ventenni, patetiche e stronze oltretutto.


Pure i 25enni col cillum in tasca che vogliono fare i trentenni padri responsabili (con i figli degli altri) sono un belvedere, te lo assicuro.


----------



## dave.one (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Suvvia brindiamo a pipino il breve e a Flash il super eroe che nel tempo di un colpo di tosse...può trombarsi 10 donne diverse


No era diversa: Flash dice a Wolverine:
"Vuoi vedere come sono veloce a trombarmi quelle 10 ragazze là in fondo?"
"OK, fammi vedere".
"Vuoi vederlo ancora una volta?"


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Verso i figli c'è un amore profondo, ma poi *devono seguire la loro strada*. Si intendo l'amore genitore-figli.


 ma cosa vuol dire? l'amore rimane radicato dentro noi e loro indipendentemente dalla strada che intraprendono.e nell'autonomia non termina nemmeno la nostra disponibilità nei loro confronti .disponibilità che abbiamo come gesto spontaneo ma che è anche un dovere  che esiste  nei loro confronti per ogni giorno che viviamo su questa terra.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'ho vista succedere. Tutte le donne che a giovane età si credono di poter essere madri (forse come vanto credo) per poi rivolere quello che non potranno avere. Quando patetiche sono le 30 enni (o anche più) che vogliono fare le ventenni, patetiche e stronze oltretutto.


non ho capito allora a che età le donne dovrebbero diventare madri:io l'ho fatto a ventiquattro ed è stato "l'azzardo" migliore dell mia vita ...l'unico capolavoro che lascerò ai posteri:sonar:


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito allora a che età le donne dovrebbero diventare madri:io l'ho fatto a ventiquattro ed è stato "l'azzardo" migliore dell mia vita ...*l'unico capolavoro che lascerò ai posteri*:sonar:



Ti e' venuta proprio bene eh  :up:.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti e' venuta proprio bene eh  :up:.


:girlhaha:


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei molto oltre MK! Molto...
> Ed è questo che io intendo dopo i 50.
> Dopo i 50, io voglio stare solo con una e fino alla morte...
> In fondo anche troieggiare...lascia il tempo che trova.
> ...


Ho passato la mia adolescenza sui diari di Anais Nin. E non troieggiava! :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi sono un po' persa anch'io. Io sto passando un periodo particolare e tutto ciò che riguarda la convivenza mi sta stretto. Ho molto bisogno di spazi miei e cerco di ricavarmeli quando posso. *Per me amore non significa necessariamente voler creare una famiglia, voler vivere con l'altro*.


 
Sabina, sei il mio clone e non lo sapevo? :mexican:

Mi piace questa tua consapevolezza, molto. Anche se sarà una strada difficile ti auguro di ritrovarti. Una Sabina nuova che forse non piacerà a chi conosceva la vecchia. Ma piacerà molto a se stessa.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ho passato la mia adolescenza sui diari di Anais Nin. E non troieggiava! :mrgreen:


Neanche con il mitico Henry Miller?:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Dicembre 2010)

e con la moglie June?

avevo visto un film tanti anni fa con una giovanissima UMA THURMAN (prima volta che la vidi sullo schermo)


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

*come funziona il tradimento?*

guardate gli ultimi secondi di questo video...
funziona così nel mio maialmondo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU0w_LmD9lM


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito allora a che età le donne dovrebbero diventare madri:io l'ho fatto a ventiquattro ed è stato "l'azzardo" migliore dell mia vita ...l'unico capolavoro che lascerò ai posteri:sonar:


Eh, ma capisci che qui, dai nostri due amici Daniele e Kid, i figli sono considerati uno status che determina la maturità di un individuo.

E ignorano ( o preferiscono ignorare) che i figli non diventano automaticamente belli,bravi e intelligenti perchè i loro genitori sono belli, bravi e intelligenti.


----------



## Sabina (10 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sabina, sei il mio clone e non lo sapevo? :mexican:
> 
> Mi piace questa tua consapevolezza, molto. Anche se sarà una strada difficile ti auguro di ritrovarti. Una Sabina nuova che forse non piacerà a chi conosceva la vecchia. Ma piacerà molto a se stessa.


Grazie Mk 
Indietro non si può tornare, ma si può proseguire con una nuova consapevolezza.


----------



## federico (10 Dicembre 2010)

*new entry*

ve la passo così come mi è stata detta, credo sia esemplare nello spiegare cosa passa per la testa a certa gente:

"non torno con te ora se non sono sicura perchè non vogli tra un anno tradirti di nuovo"

ma perchè... :rotfl: 

avrei capito "tra un anno accorgermi che non funziona" e invece no.

il tradimento per alcuni sembra inevitabile, la logica conclusione di un amore finito

patologico


----------



## Sabina (10 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, ma capisci che qui, dai nostri due amici Daniele e Kid, i figli sono considerati uno status che determina la maturità di un individuo.
> 
> E ignorano ( o preferiscono ignorare) che i figli non diventano automaticamente belli,bravi e intelligenti perchè i loro genitori sono belli, bravi e intelligenti.


E' vero. I figli vanno seguiti, a volte e' molto faticoso, ma poi i risultati nel tempo ci sono e la soddisfazione e' grande.


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, ma capisci che qui, dai nostri due amici Daniele e Kid, i figli sono considerati uno status che determina la maturità di un individuo.
> 
> E ignorano ( o preferiscono ignorare) che i figli non diventano automaticamente belli,bravi e intelligenti perchè i loro genitori sono belli, bravi e intelligenti.



Non capisco dove avrei mai detto una cosa del genere.... e lo dico da padre conscio di quanto sia difficile educare un figlio al giorno d'oggi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> ve la passo così come mi è stata detta, credo sia esemplare nello spiegare cosa passa per la testa a certa gente:
> 
> "non torno con te ora se non sono sicura perchè non vogli tra un anno tradirti di nuovo"
> 
> ...


No. Non è così.
Tu forse pretendi da lei un amore e una dedizione che non può darti.
Non è patologico...sono meccanismi che si innescano eh?
Tu perchè non la lasci andare?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non capisco dove avrei mai detto una cosa del genere.... e lo dico da padre conscio di quanto sia difficile educare un figlio al giorno d'oggi.


Kid ascoltami:
La mia amica psichiatra un giorno mi ha mostrato con dati alla mano, che non l'ambiente in cui un individuo cresce lo determina fino ad un certo punto.
Ci sono ottime persone uscite da famiglie disastrate e delinquenti efferatissimi usciti da famiglie ottime.
Pare che ci sia una cosa strana: l'indole.
Nonostante le mie aporie, ce l'ho messa tutta per lasciare mia figlia a crescere secondo la sua indole, proprio come risarcimento. Come dire: voglio concedere a te quello che desideravo per me e che non ho avuto, quello che ho ottenuto solo con la ribellione endemica eh?
Il progetto educativo dei miei genitori è fallito miseramente: volevano a tutti i costi fare di me ciò che non sono. Un bambino ha bisogno di modelli, ma se li sceglie eh?
Io ho avuto un dono...un rapporto profondissimo con la mia infanzia. Il mio primo ricordo nitido è io che scavalco delle sedie per raggiungere una cuna dove sta mia sorella per schiaffeggiarla, non avevo neanche due anni.
Quando fui in prima elementare mi innamorai perdutamente della mia maestra e dicevo a mia madre: mettiti lo smalto sulle unghie perchè le mani della maestra sono belle non le tue.
E figura di riferimento per me fu mio nonno.

Kid...vai a vedere gli anni di piombo: e tu che sei da quelle parti, vai a vedere chi studiava a quella facoltà di sociologia...non furono i figli di operai a fare i terroristi eh? 

Il nostro problema è:
Non sappiamo come si fa a fare i genitori.
O ripetiamo gli schemi appresi in casa, da bambini, o optiamo per scelte diverse eh?

Per esempio conosco madri disperate perchè loro sono ordinatissime e le figlie disordinatissime. 
Ordinati e disordinati si nasce.


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid ascoltami:
> La mia amica psichiatra un giorno mi ha mostrato con dati alla mano, che non l'ambiente in cui un individuo cresce lo determina fino ad un certo punto.
> Ci sono ottime persone uscite da famiglie disastrate e delinquenti efferatissimi usciti da famiglie ottime.
> Pare che ci sia una cosa strana: l'indole.
> ...



Mi sembra molto sensato come discorso.

Infatti non pretendo (e non voglio) inculcare nulla a mio figlio (e alla mia futura), spero solo di riuscire ad insegnargli una cosa fondamentale per i tempi in cui dovrà vivere: il senso critico. Voglio che sia lui e non la massa a decidere cosa deve fare e cosa deve piacergli. Voglio insegnargli a valutare bene cosa sia giusto e cosa sia sbagliato senza farsi condizionare dai media e dagli altri individui.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto sensato come discorso.
> 
> Infatti non pretendo (e non voglio) inculcare nulla a mio figlio (e alla mia futura), spero solo di riuscire ad insegnargli una cosa fondamentale per i tempi in cui dovrà vivere: il senso critico. Voglio che sia lui e non la massa a decidere cosa deve fare e cosa deve piacergli. Voglio insegnargli a valutare bene cosa sia giusto e cosa sia sbagliato senza farsi condizionare dai media e dagli altri individui.


:up::up::up:
Io ci sono riuscito...
Mia figlia è una sfegatata individualista...
Ma ti faccio un esempio di vita vissuta.

Come sapete la mia vita è la musica.
Ebbene da bambino mandarono mia sorella a lezione di piano.
I miei avevano deciso che suonare il piano è cosa da bambine e non da maschietti. 
Eppure io ero un bambino che tenevi tranquillo solo con la musica, e i miei primi ricordi pianistici sono io che salgo su una sedia e mi metto a gattoni sulla tastiera...o il nonno che mi cantava le arie di verdi. 

Con mia figlia mi sono trattenuto: se avesse avuto la mia stessa passione, sarei morto matto no? E poi pensa avere già in casa tutto...mi sono però accorto che non è il suo modo di vivere la musica...e se la condiziono otterrò solo una pianista mediocre. 

Una mia allieva mi diede dei biglietti per il suo saggio di danza. Ci andai con mia figlia ( lei aveva 5 anni) dicendomi..." Beh se si stanca torniamo a casa!"....invece non so come...mia figlia tenne tutta l'estate la litania...voglio fare danza.

Ora potevo decidere che " La danza è qualcosa di frou frou! e che non va bene per mia figlia." ( del resto io non so ballare e ciò mi inibisce molto).
Invece ho condiviso con lei questa sua passione.

Così ho scoperto un mondo che non conoscevo...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Poi cosa ho scoperto?
La passione di mia figlia è: organizzare eventi.
Se lei fa una festa o un pigiama party...ecc..ecc...lei si appassiona molto all'organizzazione più che alla festa in sè...

Se io fossi stato come i miei...avrei detto...niente feste in casa...non si fa, non sta bene...
Ora so invece che i miei non volevano feste...perchè poi è na gran seccatura mettere in ordine la casa...o avere dei mocciosi che tengono banco fino alle cinque del mattino...mentre tu vuoi dormire eh?

MA...cosa sono riuscito a fare?
Ora sei grandicella...fai tutte le feste che vuoi, ma arrangiati anche a sistemare la casa...e fatalità...fatalitààà...ma guarda...la figlia sa benissimo come si usa l'aspirapolvere...ma guarda...


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto sensato come discorso.
> 
> Infatti non pretendo (e non voglio) inculcare nulla a mio figlio (e alla mia futura), spero solo di riuscire ad insegnargli una cosa fondamentale per i tempi in cui dovrà vivere: il senso critico. Voglio che sia lui e non la massa a decidere cosa deve fare e cosa deve piacergli. Voglio insegnargli a valutare bene cosa sia giusto e cosa sia sbagliato senza farsi condizionare dai media e dagli altri individui.


 non si tratta di _inculcare_ ma di guidare verso l'indipendenza facendogli assorbire valori determinanti per il sostegno ineriore di un individuo.
 il fatto che ogni persona cresca  e determini il suo carattere per svariate strade non sgancia certo i genitori da responsabilità ben precise di porre le basi del discernimento del bene e del male.
stabilito questo , personalmente credo che per favorire l'autonomia di pensiero lo strumento migliore che possiamo dare in mano a nostro figlio sia la cultura.
abbracci e sicurezza
fermezza delle regole
studio, studio, studio


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di _inculcare_ ma di guidare verso l'indipendenza facendogli assorbire valori determinanti per il sostegno ineriore di un individuo.
> il fatto che ogni persona cresca  e determini il suo carattere per svariate strade non sgancia certo i genitori da responsabilità ben precise di porre le basi del discernimento del bene e del male.
> stabilito questo , personalmente credo che per favorire l'autonomia di pensiero lo strumento migliore che possiamo dare in mano a nostro figlio sia la cultura.
> abbracci e sicurezza
> ...


Educare che se vuoi qualcosa nella vita te la devi sudare.
Regole?
Pinocchio...quel libro è fantastico.
Per esempio ricordo certe frasi di mio padre:
Se io fossi un ubriacone sempre al bar a giocare le carte, ora di sera, non porterei a casa nulla.
Io batto il ferro perchè è mio dovere dare da mangiare a te.
Di mio padre porto via questo:
Gli stupidi fanno stupidate. Ad ogni stupidata dimostri solo al mondo di essere stupido.
Gli sbagli si fanno e si pagano. Tu sbagli? A me basta che poi rifondi il danno e ti assumi tutte le tue responsabilità.
Vuoi qualcosa? TI aiuto a trovare il sistema di guadagnartela.


----------



## Sabina (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di _inculcare_ ma di guidare verso l'indipendenza facendogli assorbire valori determinanti per il sostegno ineriore di un individuo.
> il fatto che ogni persona cresca  e determini il suo carattere per svariate strade non sgancia certo i genitori da responsabilità ben precise di porre le basi del discernimento del bene e del male.
> stabilito questo , personalmente credo che per favorire l'autonomia di pensiero lo strumento migliore che possiamo dare in mano a nostro figlio sia la cultura.
> abbracci e sicurezza
> ...


Ti quoto


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2010)

Però converrete con me che i figli di gran coglioni crescono gran coglioni come i genitori!!! 
Mentre non vale l'opera contraria, figli di genitori bravi a volte vengono fuori gran coglioni...il risultato è che i gran coglioni sono la maggior parte.


----------



## Papero (10 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però converrete con me che i figli di gran coglioni crescono gran coglioni come i genitori!!!
> Mentre non vale l'opera contraria, figli di genitori bravi a volte vengono fuori gran coglioni...il risultato è che i gran coglioni sono la maggior parte.


Io invece credo che certe volte i figli dei gran coglioni come li chiami te crescano più maturi dei genitori


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però converrete con me che i figli di gran coglioni crescono gran coglioni come i genitori!!!
> Mentre non vale l'opera contraria, figli di genitori bravi a volte vengono fuori gran coglioni...il risultato è che i gran coglioni sono la maggior parte.


 ho capito:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io invece credo che certe volte i figli dei gran coglioni come li chiami te crescano più maturi dei genitori



... i figli alcune volte son delle sorprese, bisogna anche sperare nella fortuna  .


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> ve la passo così come mi è stata detta, credo sia esemplare nello spiegare cosa passa per la testa a certa gente:
> 
> "non torno con te ora se non sono sicura perchè non vogli tra un anno tradirti di nuovo"
> 
> ...


ma secondo te se gli interessavi veramente si faceva questo pseudo scrupolo?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo strumento migliore che possiamo dare in mano a nostro figlio sia la cultura.
> abbracci e sicurezza
> fermezza delle regole
> studio, studio, studio


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuTH1lbUoF0


Minerva, ovviamente concordo, in parte, con quello che hai scritto , ma mentre ti leggevo mi veniva in mente questa :mrgreen:


----------



## tania (10 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...


Ciao Kid, mi ha fatto veramente sorridere questo elenco.... sono tutte scusanti e giustificazioni che noi "traditori" (o per lo meno io) in un momento o in un altro ci siamo dati... inutile negarlo! E' un triste elenco, ma è molto realistico, purtroppo!


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuTH1lbUoF0
> 
> 
> Minerva, ovviamente concordo, in parte, con quello che hai scritto , ma mentre ti leggevo mi veniva in mente questa :mrgreen:


:rotfl:


sono solo leggermente più carina:cappelli:


maleducato:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2010)

HiHi, ma no che hai capito :rotfl:

Non è che pensavo a te come al professore, ma mi venivano in mente tutte queste nuove generazioni cresciute a forza di iniezioni di cultura via endovena che prima o poi ti (ci) recapiteranno bigliettini con punti escalamativi sui cuscini :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> HiHi, ma no che hai capito :rotfl:
> 
> Non è che pensavo a te come al professore, ma mi venivano in mente tutte queste *nuove generazioni cresciute a forza di iniezioni di cultura* via endovena che prima o poi ti (ci) recapiteranno bigliettini con punti escalamativi sui cuscini :mrgreen:


*di sottocultura; *
quella degli  gli odierni emo-truzzi-gabber-dark.....
la vera cultura è apertura mentale che stimola la critica e l'autocritica .


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io invece credo che certe volte i figli dei gran coglioni come li chiami te crescano più maturi dei genitori


La maturazione è una cosa: l'intelligenza è un'altra cosa...
Beethoven era figlio di un ubriacone e di una tisica.
Ebbe un' infanzia di merda, che fece di lui, un uomo molto asociale e diremo "spostato" nei rapporti con il prossimo.
Suo padre, voleva farne un secondo Mozart. Ma non ci riuscì.
Vi era in Beethoven, solo qualcosa da sgrezzare. 
Mentre Mozart poteve trattare con sufficenza tutti i colleghi, rimase molto imbarazzato e sorpreso dalla musica del giovane di Bonn.

Quindi tu puoi frequentare anche la Bocconi perchè sei figlio di papà...ma se la testa non ce l'hai...non ce l'hai.


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> sono solo leggermente più carina:cappelli:
> ...


trovi anche tu che tubarrraodocacao somigli in modo straordinario a Perplesso o è solo una mia fissa?


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> trovi anche tu che tubarrraodocacao somigli in modo straordinario a Perplesso o è solo una mia fissa?


capperi...non ci avevo pensato
sai che per tanto tempo per me perplesso era chen ...:rotfl:dopodiché di lui midimenticai:singleeye:
però mi pare diverso


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> capperi...non ci avevo pensato
> sai che per tanto tempo per me perplesso era chen ...:rotfl:dopodiché di lui midimenticai:singleeye:
> *però mi pare diverso*


a me pare presciso, presciso..:mrgreen:


----------



## federico (10 Dicembre 2010)

di che parlate?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2010)

Bone, non me mettete in mezzo a stà storia dei cloni eeehh ??? :mrgreen:

E poi chi è stò Perplesso ? Chi è ? Dove stà ? DI chi è figlio ? :mrgreen:

Pure io ogni tanto mi perplimo, ma sono sempre un Tubarao :mrgreen:

E con questo post vi saluto, vi auguro un buon WE, e ci si rilegge lunedì.

:up:

Edit: E poi Tubarao non è do cacao ma al massimo do Sertao, come o Cangaceiro


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2010)

*meravigliao...*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Bone, non me mettete in mezzo a stà storia dei cloni eeehh ??? :mrgreen:
> 
> E poi chi è stò Perplesso ? Chi è ? Dove stà ? DI chi è figlio ? :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 Perplessanji .. de sertao de tradimentangi...:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> di che parlate?


di niente. magna tranquillo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non capisco dove avrei mai detto una cosa del genere.... e lo dico da padre conscio di quanto sia difficile educare un figlio al giorno d'oggi.


Infatti non lo hai detto, ma si evince da tutto il ragionamento portato avanti.
Il fatto è che si tende a fare discorsi generalisti sui figli. Generalisti, qualunquisti e fuorviati nella migliore delle ipotesi dall'amore che proviamo per loro e nella peggiore dai modelli che ci autoimpostiamo .

Purtroppo quello che noi pensiamo come atto d'amore spesso è la nostra smania di protagonismo.
NOI aspiriamo ad essere dei modelli per i nostri figli: NOI aspiriamo ad insegnare loro i migliori valori.
Vorremmo che ci vedessero come la perfezione.
Abbiamo paura del loro giudizio.

Qui nel forum l'unico che si è espresso in modo realistico sul rapporto con la propria prole è il Conte. Quanto scrive riguardo l'egoismo e il cinismo dei bambini è di una verità disarmante. Ma nessuno vuole ammettere che i bambini siano egoisti, perchè nel pensiero comune equivarrebbe ad ammettere che hanno imparato l'egoismo da noi.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti non lo hai detto, ma si evince da tutto il ragionamento portato avanti.
> Il fatto è che si tende a fare discorsi generalisti sui figli. Generalisti, qualunquisti e fuorviati nella migliore delle ipotesi dall'amore che proviamo per loro e nella peggiore dai modelli che ci autoimpostiamo .
> 
> Purtroppo quello che noi pensiamo come atto d'amore spesso è la nostra smania di protagonismo.
> ...


 e quindi?
ok , siamo in preda al protagonismo ma non comprendo quale sia l'alternativa rispetto alla buona volontà dell'esempio.
siccome siamo limitati rinunciamo a priori a fare del nostro meglio?


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2010)

Invece i bambini sono dei gran figli di buona donna salvando la madre...e se non educati vengono fuori come tali. Sul fatto che siano egocentrici ed egoisti purtroppo ne so qualcosa e che possano essere perfidi a volte (senza saperlo) è noto, ma è l'educazione che può dare un freno a questa cosa naturale.
Io sono certo che la mia ex si è comportata da egoista egocentrica figlia di buona donna perchè la madre non ha dato alcun valore e non ha educato seriamente quella mignotta di sua figlia. L'amore per un figlio lo si dimostra anche cn dei gran "no", non con dei "si".


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece i bambini sono dei gran figli di buona donna salvando la madre...e se non educati vengono fuori come tali. Sul fatto che siano egocentrici ed egoisti purtroppo ne so qualcosa e che possano essere perfidi a volte (senza saperlo) è noto, ma è l'educazione che può dare un freno a questa cosa naturale.
> Io sono certo che la mia ex si è comportata da egoista egocentrica figlia di buona donna perchè la madre non ha dato alcun valore e non ha educato seriamente quella mignotta di sua figlia. L'amore per un figlio lo si dimostra anche cn dei gran "no", non con dei "si".


Quindi vedi che non è colpa della tua ex ragazza se è scivolata sopra un sacromembro? Ma è colpa dell'educazione ricevuta...
fossi in te...mi accanirei con sua madre no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece i bambini sono dei gran figli di buona donna salvando la madre...e se non educati vengono fuori come tali. Sul fatto che siano egocentrici ed egoisti purtroppo ne so qualcosa e che possano essere perfidi a volte (senza saperlo) è noto, ma è l'educazione che può dare un freno a questa cosa naturale.
> Io sono certo che la mia ex si è comportata da egoista egocentrica figlia di buona donna perchè la madre non ha dato alcun valore e non ha educato seriamente quella mignotta di sua figlia. L'amore per un figlio lo si dimostra anche cn dei gran "no", non con dei "si".


Guarda daniele i frutti del buon esempio...dopo immani trattative...mia figlia mi ha passato il suo avatar...guarda...
che diventerà mia figlia da grande? secondo te?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?
> ok , siamo in preda al protagonismo ma non comprendo quale sia l'alternativa rispetto alla buona volontà dell'esempio.
> siccome siamo limitati rinunciamo a priori a fare del nostro meglio?


No, non dico rinunciare. 
A volte è necessario ( e io trovo: più vero) mostrare ai propri figli anche i limiti e le mancanze, anzi: avere delle mancanze nei loro confronti, deluderli nelle aspettative può essere più educativo per loro che farsi vedere sempre dei super eroi.
Per quanto mi sia sforzata di fare del mio meglio, sono riuscita a d allattare mia figlia? NO
Eppure avevo provato l'impossibile, ho quasi perso la ragione pur di garantirle l'esperienza che tutti dicevano essere la prima, l'assolutamente necessaria a stabilire un buon rapporto tra me e lei. 
Mia figlia non è diventata migliore o peggiore per questo.

Ecco, figlia mia: io arrivo fino a qui, di più non riesco.
Vorrei capirti del tutto, ma mi sembra di dover ancora capire me stessa.

La soluzione migliore potrebbe essere X, ma sappi che io non l'ho mai sperimentata perchè non mi sono impegnata abbastanza.

Sai figlia mia....oggi non ho voglia di starti dietro del tutto, perchè sono stanca anch'io, per cui accontentati di una mia presenza parziale.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non dico rinunciare.
> A volte è necessario ( e io trovo: più vero) mostrare ai propri figli anche i limiti e le mancanze, anzi: avere delle mancanze nei loro confronti, deluderli nelle aspettative può essere più educativo per loro che farsi vedere sempre dei super eroi.
> Per quanto mi sia sforzata di fare del mio meglio, sono riuscita a d allattare mia figlia? NO
> Eppure avevo provato l'impossibile, ho quasi perso la ragione pur di garantirle l'esperienza che tutti dicevano essere la prima, l'assolutamente necessaria a stabilire un buon rapporto tra me e lei.
> ...


Oggi figlia cara stai pure a casa dall'oratorio e domani niente uscita del pomeriggio, dato che affermi di non avere pantaloni, e che è necessario andare in negozio. A me risulta che tu abbia l'armadio pieno, e mi risulta, come ti dissi, che il conto in banca è molto basso e che sarà un natale in ristretezze. 
Quindi non hai i pantaloni?
Stai pure a casa in pigiama fino a lunedì.
Ma Morelli dice che...dice che...
Frega un casso...
Vai a fare la figlia di Morelli e non la mia.

Ma in che mondo viviamo XD.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non dico rinunciare.
> A volte è necessario ( e io trovo: più vero) mostrare ai propri figli anche i limiti e le mancanze, anzi: avere delle mancanze nei loro confronti, deluderli nelle aspettative può essere più educativo per loro che farsi vedere sempre dei super eroi.
> Per quanto mi sia sforzata di fare del mio meglio, sono riuscita a d allattare mia figlia? NO
> Eppure avevo provato l'impossibile, ho quasi perso la ragione pur di garantirle l'esperienza che tutti dicevano essere la prima, l'assolutamente necessaria a stabilire un buon rapporto tra me e lei.
> ...


 secondo me, invece , è importante dare grande sicurezza sulla quale devono sapere  di poter contare; anche perché non si tratta di come siamo noi ma di come stiamo formando loro ....crescendo avranno poi tempo di vedere le nostre fragilità e insicurezze .
siamo noi che dobbiamo indicare e guidare i figli nel percorso della formazione, sì, crescendo anche con loro...ma sempre come punti fermi 
 e regole da stabilire .
le aspettative poi si possono anche deludere ma , ripeto, con la buona volontà di non farlo....altrimenti il sospetto è che questo sia un alibi per sollevarsi dalle  sacrosante responsabilità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> oggi figlia cara stai pure a casa dall'oratorio e domani niente uscita del pomeriggio, dato che affermi di non avere pantaloni, e che è necessario andare in negozio. A me risulta che tu abbia l'armadio pieno, e mi risulta, come ti dissi, che il conto in banca è molto basso e che sarà un natale in ristretezze.
> Quindi non hai i pantaloni?
> Stai pure a casa in pigiama fino a lunedì.
> Ma morelli dice che...dice che...
> ...



:d:d:d


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me, invece , è importante dare grande sicurezza sulla quale devono sapere  di poter contare; anche perché non si tratta di come siamo noi ma di come stiamo formando loro ....crescendo avranno poi tempo di vedere le nostre fragilità e insicurezze .
> siamo noi che dobbiamo indicare e guidare i figli nel percorso della formazione, sì, crescendo anche con loro...ma sempre come punti fermi
> e regole da stabilire .
> le aspettative poi si possono anche deludere ma , ripeto, con la buona volontà di non farlo....altrimenti il sospetto è che questo sia un alibi per sollevarsi dalle  sacrosante responsabilità


Ed ecco il gran finale.
Io esco per le mie cose.
Torno.
Lei è riuscita in due ore a: 
1) Chiamare sua nonna
2) Intortarla
3) Farsi accompagnare in negozio e farsi prendere i pantaloni
4) Farmi passare per un padre che non compera i vestiti
5) Mia madre che cerca di farmelo notare e io che la lascio parlare da sola al telefono...

Kid qualche idea?
Telefono a Morelli?
Minerva che si fa?


----------



## Sabina (12 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed ecco il gran finale.
> Io esco per le mie cose.
> Torno.
> Lei è riuscita in due ore a:
> ...


I nonni servono a questo!


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

Le ragilità di mia madre e le sue limitazioni non mi hanno mai aiutato, in assurdo un figlio ha bisogno di sapere che il genitore c'è quando ha sinceramente bisogno. Io di mia madre ho avuto seriamente bisogno una volta nella mia vita...lei non è ruscita a sostenermi in quel momento perchè in preda di altri problemi....inventati da alcuni suoi colleghi che si divertono a creare terrore a lavoro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le ragilità di mia madre e le sue limitazioni non mi hanno mai aiutato, in assurdo un figlio ha bisogno di sapere che il genitore c'è quando ha sinceramente bisogno. Io di mia madre ho avuto seriamente bisogno una volta nella mia vita...lei non è ruscita a sostenermi in quel momento perchè in preda di altri problemi....inventati da alcuni suoi colleghi che si divertono a creare terrore a lavoro.


Guarda che una buona madre sa anche riconoscere il momento giusto per non sostenere il figlio, perchè  potrebbe rivelarsi un danno più che un aiuto.


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che una buona madre sa anche riconoscere il momento giusto per non sostenere il figlio, perchè  potrebbe rivelarsi un danno più che un aiuto.


Una brava madre non giocherebbe mai con la vita del figlio Chiara, nessuna brava madre direbbe "Ah  bhe, allora era il fato che voleva così!" 
Nella mia vita da quando ho avuto 11 anni ho fatto tutto da solo, non ho chiesto nulla a mia madre per darmi una mano, mai nulla, anzi è sempre stato il contrario. Ho lavorato per pagare dei debiti, ho lavorato quando mia madre aveva seri problemi per tirare fuori tutti dai guai. Ma anche se i per anni non ho avuto bisogno...ecco che quando ne ho avuto seriamente lei era fragile, era impegnata in altro. Credi che non mi abbia chiesto scusa lei? Credi che con il senno di poi non abbia capito che i miei problemi erano purtroppo anche i suoi per vari motivi e che sostenendo me avrebbe sosteuto se stessa? no, si è affidata ad ltri e questi mi hanno messo nelle mani dei simpatici signorotti con lauree in medicina o psicologia...perchè così va fatto e perchè così si fa.
Da allora io sono un'altra persona, tutt'ora ho paura delle persone e reagisco a loro con cattiveria, con violenza.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una brava madre non giocherebbe mai con la vita del figlio Chiara, nessuna brava madre direbbe "Ah  bhe, allora era il fato che voleva così!"
> Nella mia vita da quando ho avuto 11 anni ho fatto tutto da solo, non ho chiesto nulla a mia madre per darmi una mano, mai nulla, anzi è sempre stato il contrario. Ho lavorato per pagare dei debiti, ho lavorato quando mia madre aveva seri problemi per tirare fuori tutti dai guai. Ma anche se i per anni non ho avuto bisogno...ecco che quando ne ho avuto seriamente lei era fragile, era impegnata in altro. Credi che non mi abbia chiesto scusa lei? Credi che con il senno di poi non abbia capito che i miei problemi erano purtroppo anche i suoi per vari motivi e che sostenendo me avrebbe sosteuto se stessa? no, si è affidata ad ltri e questi mi hanno messo nelle mani dei simpatici signorotti con lauree in medicina o psicologia...perchè così va fatto e perchè così si fa.
> Da allora io sono un'altra persona, tutt'ora ho paura delle persone e reagisco a loro con cattiveria, con violenza.


Per questo non sei venuto al raduno?
Mica ti mangiamo eh?
Magari ti distrai dalle tue ossessioni eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una brava madre non giocherebbe mai con la vita del figlio Chiara, nessuna brava madre direbbe "Ah  bhe, allora era il fato che voleva così!"
> Nella mia vita da quando ho avuto 11 anni ho fatto tutto da solo, non ho chiesto nulla a mia madre per darmi una mano, mai nulla, anzi è sempre stato il contrario. Ho lavorato per pagare dei debiti, ho lavorato quando mia madre aveva seri problemi per tirare fuori tutti dai guai. Ma anche se i per anni non ho avuto bisogno...ecco che quando ne ho avuto seriamente lei era fragile, era impegnata in altro. Credi che non mi abbia chiesto scusa lei? Credi che con il senno di poi non abbia capito che i miei problemi erano purtroppo anche i suoi per vari motivi e che sostenendo me avrebbe sosteuto se stessa? no, si è affidata ad ltri e questi mi hanno messo nelle mani dei simpatici signorotti con lauree in medicina o psicologia...perchè così va fatto e perchè così si fa.
> Da allora io sono un'altra persona, tutt'ora ho paura delle persone e reagisco a loro con cattiveria, con violenza.



Capisco, ma io non sto parlando della tua storia, che è solo tua e ha sicuramente dei risvolti unici e irripetibili. Io non conosco tua madre: potrei giudicarla solo dalle tue parole, non mi sembra il caso.

Parlavo in generale dell'errore che tutti i genitori sono potenzialmente portati a compiere: accorrere in aiuto dei figli e cercare di proteggerli anche quando avrebbero bisogno di una sana "bastonata".


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco, ma io non sto parlando della tua storia, che è solo tua e ha sicuramente dei risvolti unici e irripetibili. Io non conosco tua madre: potrei giudicarla solo dalle tue parole, non mi sembra il caso.
> 
> Parlavo in generale dell'errore che tutti i genitori sono potenzialmente portati a compiere: accorrere in aiuto dei figli e cercare di proteggerli anche quando avrebbero bisogno di una sana "bastonata".


 :up: Sono d'accordo i figli troppo protetti crescono insicuri e deboli, troppo fragili per il mondo in cui si trovano a crescere.
Mia nonna diceva sempre che é più facile dire "sì" ai figli che "no" i "no" pesano molto di più, come macigni a volte, ma sono indispensabili.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco, ma io non sto parlando della tua storia, che è solo tua e ha sicuramente dei risvolti unici e irripetibili. Io non conosco tua madre: potrei giudicarla solo dalle tue parole, non mi sembra il caso.
> 
> Parlavo in generale dell'errore che tutti i genitori sono potenzialmente portati a compiere: accorrere in aiuto dei figli e cercare di proteggerli anche quando avrebbero bisogno di una sana "bastonata".


Il bastone e la carota no?
Le botte che aiutano a crescere no?
Sai che disastri fanno i bambini 50 enni ancora viziati?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> :up: Sono d'accordo i figli troppo protetti crescono insicuri e deboli, troppo fragili per il mondo in cui si trovano a crescere.
> Mia nonna diceva sempre che é più facile dire "sì" ai figli che "no" i "no" pesano molto di più, come macigni a volte, ma sono indispensabili.


Donna è con i NO, di mia madre, che io imparai l'arte del sotterfugio


----------



## attrice (13 Dicembre 2010)

*ma la ferita guarirà mai???*



Alispezzate ha detto:


> *Sul punto 1* : Non voglio parlare dell'intesa sessuale, ma sul dialogo è verissimo...il mio compagno mi diceva che non era amore ma "confidenza" con l'amante...
> 
> *Sul punto 2: *Questo non è sempre vero, io non mi sento per niente in colpa, la colpa è sua e della sua immaturità.:incazzato:
> 
> ...


Penso che tu mi possa capire....quando si ignora è perchè il colpo sarebbe troppo duro e allora si preferisce negare a se stessi l'evidenza..
Storia vissuta nel non voler ammettere quello che era palese...ci ho messo mesi ma poi, una volta pronta (mentalmente) ho scoperto tutto!!!
Che cosa ho fatto??? Ho perdonato ma non riesco, non voglio, non posso dimenticare e sì che non dimenticherò mai...puoi cercare di superare ma non chiedetemi di dimenticare...questo MAI!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

attrice ha detto:


> Penso che tu mi possa capire....quando si ignora è perchè il colpo sarebbe troppo duro e allora si preferisce negare a se stessi l'evidenza..
> Storia vissuta nel non voler ammettere quello che era palese...ci ho messo mesi ma poi, una volta pronta (mentalmente) ho scoperto tutto!!!
> Che cosa ho fatto??? Ho perdonato ma non riesco, non voglio, non posso dimenticare e sì che non dimenticherò mai...puoi cercare di superare ma non chiedetemi di dimenticare...questo MAI!!!!


Fidati provato su mia pelle, non è dimenticare, ma lasciare andare via...
Sai qual'è la rottura di balle?
Io lascio andare, e mi incazzo da morire, quando una ti dice, eh ma tu 20 anni fa sei stato stronzo con me...
Voglio dirti, che ti autolimiti e ti trinceri dietro paure senza senso...
Dai sorridi...
Ciao Benvenuta...

Ovvio comunque aprire gli occhi fa male eh?
Vero per non stare troppo male, esorcizziamo la faccenda eh?
E quando amiamo non siamo obiettivi su una persona? Siamo sempre pronti a scusarla, a giustificarla...invece ho imparato che ci vogliono i controcoglioni anche nel male.

Sentirsi dire in faccia:
" Ti sei giocato la mia stima, l'opinione che mi ero fatta di te".

Appunto cazzo...l'opinione...l'idea che ti sei fatta di me.
Cara:
Io ti avevo avvisato.
Nella mia personalità c'è un lato molto tristo.
Ora anche tu lo hai gustato sulla tua pelle.
Vuoi andartene? Ok.
Io sono così, come tutti, gli esseri umani, capce in certe cose di compiere imprese epiche e in altre situazioni capace di miserie e violenze.
Per il fatto che ti amo, non significa che sono buono. 

Non accetto che una pecora timida mi dica sono mite, no tu sei pecora e non puoi azzannare.
Io sono un lupo rapace?
Proprio perchè ti amo non ti ho azzannato, ma almeno taci, se ogni tanto mi vedi sbranare qualcuno.
Lo devo fare: è solo la mia natura.

AH non sei pecora?
Allora mordi no?


----------



## Sabina (13 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> :up: Sono d'accordo i figli troppo protetti crescono insicuri e deboli, troppo fragili per il mondo in cui si trovano a crescere.
> Mia nonna diceva sempre che é più facile dire "sì" ai figli che "no" i "no" pesano molto di più, come macigni a volte, ma sono indispensabili.


Li vedo ogni giorno i danni dei troppi si, il timore di sgridare, quando e' il bambino stesso a chiedere dei limiti con i suoi comportamenti. Il permissivismo crea bambini irrispettosi e con atteggiamenti del tutto dovuto senza fatica... bambini annoiati da qualsiasi cosa, che hanno tutto ma non giocano più di 5 minuti con niente. Al contrario l'iperprotezione crea bambini insicuri, in ritardo nella crescita rispetto agli altri coetanei.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Li vedo ogni giorno i danni dei troppi si, il timore di sgridare, quando e' il bambino stesso a chiedere dei limiti con i suoi comportamenti. Il permissivismo crea bambini irrispettosi e con atteggiamenti del tutto dovuto senza fatica... bambini annoiati da qualsiasi cosa, che hanno tutto ma non giocano più di 5 minuti con niente. Al contrario l'iperprotezione crea bambini insicuri, in ritardo nella crescita rispetto agli altri coetanei.


Ha ragione la Matra:
Bastonare.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco, ma io non sto parlando della tua storia, che è solo tua e ha sicuramente dei risvolti unici e irripetibili. Io non conosco tua madre: potrei giudicarla solo dalle tue parole, non mi sembra il caso.
> 
> *Parlavo in generale dell'errore che tutti i genitori sono potenzialmente portati a compiere: accorrere in aiuto dei figli e cercare di proteggerli anche quando avrebbero bisogno di una sana "bastonata*".


questo è dimostrare fermezza e ci sta senz'altro....ma non capisco come mai tu prenda in esame tutta quella parte dell'educazione che tende a manlevarsi


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che una buona madre sa anche riconoscere il momento giusto per non sostenere il figlio, perchè potrebbe rivelarsi un danno più che un aiuto.


Se è l'unico sostegno per il figlio in quel momento il danno è danno. Punto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è dimostrare fermezza e ci sta senz'altro....ma non capisco come mai tu prenda in esame tutta quella parte dell'educazione che tende a manlevarsi


Probabilmente perchè sono una pessima madre.

Con o senza tradimento.
Lo ero prima e lo sono adesso.
Ho una figlia, mi occupo di lei perchè preferisco la morte piuttosto che venir meno a un dovere del genere.
Ma è evidente che non sono portata a farlo.

Onde per cui, l'ho già detto, il mio corpo ha finito con l'assecondare la mia mente e si rifiuta di avere altre gravidanze.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè sono una pessima madre.
> 
> Con o senza tradimento.
> Lo ero prima e lo sono adesso.
> ...


 e nessuno ti deve giudicare per questo.
tantomeno sei nelle condizioni di criticare gli errori delle altre ,però


----------



## karim (14 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ovvero il vademecum tragicomico del fedifrago.
> 
> 
> 1 L'amante è sempre la persona perfetta per il traditore. Tutto quello che ha sognato nella propria vita. Con lui si riesce a parlare per ore e ore senza mai stufarsi e l'intesa sessuale è sempre perfetta.... ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima!
> ...


Penso che tu abbia sintetizzato brillantemente gli elementi costanti nella maggior parte delle situazioni. :up:
Aggiungerei che spesso il traditore si sente in colpa per non riuscire a capire come mai non riesce a sentirsi in colpa.


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia sintetizzato brillantemente gli elementi costanti nella maggior parte delle situazioni. :up:
> Aggiungerei che spesso il traditore si sente in colpa per non riuscire a capire come mai non riesce a sentirsi in colpa.


Te pensa che all'inizio erano tutti "contrari" a questa lista. Pian piano vedo invece che tutti stanno uscendo allo scoperto... :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (14 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Te pensa che all'inizio erano tutti "contrari" a questa lista. Pian piano vedo invece che tutti stanno uscendo allo scoperto... :rotfl:


Traditi o traditori? 
L'ho già detto, ma io non mi ci ritrovo. Certo metterla giù in questo modo può far meno male...


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Traditi o traditori?
> L'ho già detto, ma io non mi ci ritrovo. Certo metterla giù in questo modo può far meno male...



traditori soprattutto.... :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè sono una pessima madre.
> 
> Con o senza tradimento.
> Lo ero prima e lo sono adesso.
> ...


Ma figuriamoci, XD, le solite seghe mentali delle donne, ma porco mondo: esistono donne il cui scopo della vita è diventare madri, e altre che non si sentono portate eh? MI fai incazzare...
Esempio: Quante volte ho dovuto dire a delle madri: " Suo figlio non è portato per il pianoforte, lo iscriva all'union sportiva, ama lo sport!".
Risposta: " Lei osa dire che mio figlio non ha talento? Lo sport è roba per bovari, io voglio che mio figlio cresca con alta cultura!".
E io: "Ok, ha ragione, sono un pessimo insegnante per suo figlio, prego trovi per lui un altro docente di pianoforte."
E la madre si incazza ancor di più.

Tante donne si sentono gratificate anche solo da un sorriso di un figlio.
Altre no eh?
Come mai Chiara, solo ora, mia moglie si avvede dell'errore immenso che ha compiuto nei miei confronti? Mia figlia ha occupato il mio posto nel mio letto eh?
Ma ora mia figlia, sta fanculizzando a nastro sua madre, della serie: " Ora sono grande, la mia camera è sacra, ecc..ecc.."
Mia moglie dice: " Ecco non le servo più!" e fatalità si accorge che ci sono anch'io, ma guarda eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Te pensa che all'inizio erano tutti "contrari" a questa lista. Pian piano vedo invece che tutti stanno uscendo allo scoperto... :rotfl:


Però dai Kid, potresti mettere questa lista...sul mio 3d perchè si tradisce?
QUello è il 3d che mi interessa sul serio eh? 
O posso fare io un copia incolla?


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dai Kid, potresti mettere questa lista...sul mio 3d perchè si tradisce?
> QUello è il 3d che mi interessa sul serio eh?
> O posso fare io un copia incolla?



Fai pure, ti cedo il copyright. Anzi, molto bello quel thread, complimenti.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci, XD, le solite seghe mentali delle donne, ma porco mondo:* esistono donne il cui scopo della vita è diventare madri, e altre che non si sentono portate eh?* MI fai incazzare...
> Esempio: Quante volte ho dovuto dire a delle madri: " Suo figlio non è portato per il pianoforte, lo iscriva all'union sportiva, ama lo sport!".
> Risposta: " Lei osa dire che mio figlio non ha talento? Lo sport è roba per bovari, io voglio che mio figlio cresca con alta cultura!".
> E io: "Ok, ha ragione, sono un pessimo insegnante per suo figlio, prego trovi per lui un altro docente di pianoforte."
> ...


mah.
per quanto mi riguarda non pensavo proprio di essere _portata: ero una pseudo modella-indossatrice ,_ vanesia , egocentrica e ambiziosa.
vederla e diventare madre (e donna) è stato un tutt'uno...istinto e amore mi hanno  guidata.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie del suggerimento. Ma quindi, riflessione: è colpa mia che non ho avuto sufficiente fantasia...? come dire, sarebbe stato meglio se avessi di fatto piu la porca. Che palle però, vederla così...doversi inventare sempre qualcosa per dire "oh, guarda da questa parte!" ... come se lui fosse un troglodita - e probabilmente lo è - che ha bisogno continuamente di essere stimolato. Ma voi uomini siete davvero così? Io non so come funzioni dopo tanti e tanti anni in una coppia ma se io con lui devo essere questa...io non sono questa. Non ho questo carattere, nè autostima sufficiente per arrotolarmi come una panterona tra le lenzuola. Anzi, in genere mi viene da ridere, solo se ci penso! Ho un rapporto complicato con me stessa, specie dopo quello che è successo. Mi immagino sta tipa dell'est che gli sgranfia la schiena e gli grida parolone da porca mentre lo fanno. E io mi sento una nullità.
> La fantasia, c'è stata...Risvegliarla? Magari... se non fosse che ho questa difficoltà ad esprimermi o prendere l'iniziativa. Specie ora che non appena mi sfiora piango. E anche lui fa fatica a farmi capire cosa gli piace. Bah....non mi rimane che praticare l'astinenza, almeno gli creo un pò d'attesa :rotfl:


questa mia risposta non è destinata a te, perchè la sostanza credo tu l'abbia già capita

se il tradito vuole ricostruire (e non solo "vincere" sull'altro) e rifondare un rapporto duraturo DEVE rimanere sè stesso
questo non significa lasciare tutto inalterato: smussare spigoli non essenziali o evitare errori riconosciuti è sempre utile, per il rapporto ma soprattutto per sè stessi

ma recitare un ruolo invece di essere ciò che si è (amandosi per quel che si è) è sempre un errore
la recita non regge sul lungo periodo
e non vale mai la pena di vivere una vita non propria
e se davvero la recita reggesse, di che ampiezza di disamore per il suo vero sè stesso dovrebbe ritenersi affetto il recitante?

non è una questione legata esclusivamente ai rapporti sentimentali 
ne abbiamo esempi anche qui dentro


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti non lo hai detto, ma si evince da tutto il ragionamento portato avanti.
> Il fatto è che si tende a fare discorsi generalisti sui figli. Generalisti, qualunquisti e fuorviati nella migliore delle ipotesi dall'amore che proviamo per loro e nella peggiore dai modelli che ci autoimpostiamo .
> 
> Purtroppo quello che noi pensiamo come atto d'amore spesso è la nostra smania di protagonismo.
> ...


Si vabbè...! Un genitore attento non può non notare che dal momento della nascita, il bimbo "studia" i propri genitori per scoprire i limiti e la maniera per ottenere ciò che vuole. Ma quello è l'egoismo di cui la natura dota ogni essere vivente per la propria sopravvivenza, è innato. L'egoismo di un traditore ad esempio è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si vabbè...! Un genitore attento non può non notare che dal momento della nascita, il bimbo "studia" i propri genitori per scoprire i limiti e la maniera per ottenere ciò che vuole. Ma quello è l'egoismo di cui la natura dota ogni essere vivente per la propria sopravvivenza, è innato. L'egoismo di un traditore ad esempio è tutta un'altra cosa.


I miei genitori non hanno MAI capito un emerita cippa di minchia di me. Eppure i primi segnali forti li diedi a 5 anni con la mia prima fuga da casa. Ergo? La mia salvezza fu sempre a non credere alla loro affermazione di essere i migliori genitori del mondo. Già da bambino rispondevo con ironia: " Si nessuno è come voi!" Eppure se devo essere onesto ho una stima immensa di mio padre: l'uomo che mi ha fornito gli strumenti per cavarmela nella vita. Un eccezionale forgiatore di attrezzi. Ricordo con tenerezza la sua prima figura di merda al mio primo concerto ufficiale. Anzichè essere "gasato" come altri genitori, disse ridendo ad un amico che veniva al concerto..." Ma tu non hai portato la cassa dei pomodori?" e questo rispose imbarazzatissimo: " Mica sono come te che detesti la musica eh?".


----------



## Amoremio (15 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti non lo hai detto, ma si evince da tutto il ragionamento portato avanti.
> Il fatto è che si tende a fare discorsi generalisti sui figli. Generalisti, qualunquisti e fuorviati nella migliore delle ipotesi dall'amore che proviamo per loro e nella peggiore dai modelli che ci autoimpostiamo .
> 
> Purtroppo quello che noi pensiamo come atto d'amore spesso è la nostra smania di protagonismo.
> ...


che si tenda a far discorsi generalisti sui figli in un forum tematico di questo tipo, mi sembra assai sano

fisiologico mi pare anche cercare di trasmettere ciò che di positivo ci riconosciamo, anche evitando la manifestazione innanzi a loro di quelli che ammettiamo come nostri difetti, per evitare di dar loro esempi ritenuti negativi: da qui a dire che aspiriamo ad essere modelli ce ne corre, soprattutto nell'accezione meno positiva di questa locuzione
ancor più ne corre rispetto al voler essere visti come "la perfezione"

come kid ti ha detto nel prosieguo, i figli ci studiano ed è noto a tutti: che lo facciano (anche) per egoismo e per trovare le modalità per aggirare quanto gli viene imposto è solo un aspetto, ma è importante quello che vedono
e fino a una certa età non è egoismo appreso: potremmo chiamarlo utilitarismo intuitivo, forse memoria genetica, esigenza di crescita o in molti altri modi
dopo una certa età, invece, insieme alle peculiarità caratteriali, conta l'esempio

forse quell'egoismo di cui parli ai tuoi figli lo hai insegnato tu 
forse lo vedi perchè lo temi o temi sia eccessivo
un po' di egoismo, comunque, non troppissimo, io ai miei figli lo auguro pure

PQM di alcuni post meno generalisti qui formulati dal modello genitoriale da te citato, che come noto leggo solo quando quotato da altri e solo se non mi fermo in tempo (quindi ne ho certamente una visione parziale) conservo sensazioni raccapriccianti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che si tenda a far discorsi generalisti sui figli in un forum tematico di questo tipo, mi sembra assai sano
> 
> fisiologico mi pare anche cercare di trasmettere ciò che di positivo ci riconosciamo, anche evitando la manifestazione innanzi a loro di quelli che ammettiamo come nostri difetti, per evitare di dar loro esempi ritenuti negativi: da qui a dire che aspiriamo ad essere modelli ce ne corre, soprattutto nell'accezione meno positiva di questa locuzione
> ancor più ne corre rispetto al voler essere visti come "la perfezione"
> ...


Io parlo di quello che (non) ho imparato io come figlia.
Se  certi comportamenti delle persone trovassero spiegazione nell'esempio dato dai genitori allora non si spiegherebbero certi comportamenti diffusi come il tradimento del partner.
Qualcuno ci insegnò a tradire?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io parlo di quello che (non) ho imparato io come figlia.
> Se  certi comportamenti delle persone trovassero spiegazione nell'esempio dato dai genitori allora non si spiegherebbero certi comportamenti diffusi come il tradimento del partner.
> Qualcuno ci insegnò a tradire?


Si...il nonno libertino.:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

*Contessinaaaaaaaaaaaa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDQcg4j-oqc&feature=related


----------



## Amoremio (16 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io parlo di quello che (non) ho imparato io come figlia.
> Se certi comportamenti delle persone trovassero spiegazione nell'esempio dato dai genitori allora non si spiegherebbero certi comportamenti diffusi come il tradimento del partner.
> *Qualcuno ci insegnò a tradire?*


spesso è proprio così
magari inconsapevolmente e spesso in ambiti che nulla hanno a che vedere con la sfera erotica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> spesso è proprio così
> magari inconsapevolmente e spesso in ambiti che nulla hanno a che vedere con la sfera erotica


mmmm..interessante.... non avevo mai pensato a questa eventualità.


----------



## Daniele (16 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> spesso è proprio così
> magari inconsapevolmente e spesso in ambiti che nulla hanno a che vedere con la sfera erotica


E' vero! Anzi c'è da aggiungere che è più facile tradire che non tradire per le persone, ma questo è un segno di minor intelligenza, cioè un minor distacco da alcuni bisogni considerati bassi...mentre per le persone più intelligenti vale più la stima di se stessi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' vero! Anzi c'è da aggiungere che è più facile tradire che non tradire per le persone, ma questo è un segno di minor intelligenza, cioè un minor distacco da alcuni bisogni considerati bassi...mentre per le persone più intelligenti vale più la stima di se stessi.


Voi traditi vi sovrasimate, mi sa....


----------



## Sabina (17 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' vero! Anzi c'è da aggiungere che è più facile tradire che non tradire per le persone, ma questo è un segno di minor intelligenza, cioè un minor distacco da alcuni bisogni considerati bassi...mentre per le persone più intelligenti vale più la stima di se stessi.


Sarebbe tutto più semplice se fosse così... è solo un tuo meccanismo di difesa purtroppo


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

No no, le statistiche parlano chiaro, i traditori sono più stupidi delle persone che non tradiscono, non dei traditi, perchè un tradito può essere stato a sua volta un traditore nella vita. Quindi tiratevi giù  il morale, siete più stupidi, magari non in senso assoluto, ma  di persone che sapete non avere mai tradito di certo (magari i vostri stessi genitori, che brutto saperlo).
Auguri stupidi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no, le statistiche parlano chiaro, i traditori sono più stupidi delle persone che non tradiscono, non dei traditi, perchè un tradito può essere stato a sua volta un traditore nella vita. Quindi tiratevi giù  il morale, siete più stupidi, magari non in senso assoluto, ma  di persone che sapete non avere mai tradito di certo (magari i vostri stessi genitori, che brutto saperlo).
> Auguri stupidi.


Ok ora siamo stupidi, e ce la spassiamo.
Un giorno verremmo traditi e diventeremo finalmente anche noi intelligenti. 
Intanto sguazziamo beati nel nostro lussurioso stupidario eh?

Contesssaaaaaaaaaaa....
Sema, tupida, cretina....
Ti dedico questa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHju6RQxVX8&feature=fvst


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

No conte, se un gionro verreste traditi rimarreste stupidi, non sono i traditi più intelligenti, sono quelli che non tradiscono che sono più intelligenti e non me lo sto inventando, sono studi che sono stati condotti...la statistica non è una opinione, sono fatti!


----------



## Anna A (18 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No conte, se un gionro verreste traditi rimarreste stupidi, non sono i traditi più intelligenti, sono quelli che non tradiscono che sono più intelligenti e non me lo sto inventando, sono studi che sono stati condotti...la statistica non è una opinione, sono fatti!


 
non è mai un caso, anche se può sembrare il contrario..se uno tradisce e l'altro subisce...


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io parlo di quello che (non) ho imparato io come figlia.
> Se certi comportamenti delle persone trovassero spiegazione nell'esempio dato dai genitori allora non si spiegherebbero certi comportamenti diffusi come il tradimento del partner.
> Qualcuno ci insegnò a tradire?


Qualcuno ci insegnò che l'amore non esiste. Anche se vive dentro lo stesso matrimonio da secoli...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Qualcuno ci insegnò che l'amore non esiste. Anche se vive dentro lo stesso matrimonio da secoli...


EHm...ahahahahahaahaha...lasciamo perdere...
Abbiamo già dato alla causa eh? MK?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Qualcuno ci insegnò che l'amore non esiste. Anche se vive dentro lo stesso matrimonio da secoli...



Quotone stratosferico.  
:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Kid (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Qualcuno ci insegnò che l'amore non esiste. Anche se vive dentro lo stesso matrimonio da secoli...



MORIREMO TUTTI!!!

Che allegria ragazzi.


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> MORIREMO TUTTI!!!
> 
> Che allegria ragazzi.


Kid, allora aggiungo una cosa per noi uomini...prima o poi non ci tirerà più !
Adesso che dici, un bel suicidio collettivo???


----------



## Kid (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, allora aggiungo una cosa per noi uomini...prima o poi non ci tirerà più !
> Adesso che dici, un bel suicidio collettivo???



Mortacci tua! :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

Da oggi in poi la mano che non usiamo sulle palle perm scongiurare tutto!!! Se ci chiedono il perchè diremo solo "Ricordati che devi morire" e vedremo la medesima persona mettersi la mano sulle pelotas.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHm...ahahahahahaahaha...lasciamo perdere...
> Abbiamo già dato alla causa eh? MK?


Quale causa? Se i nostri genitori non ci hanno dato esempio di amore vero difficile riuscire ad inventarselo una volta diventati adulti. Però i miracoli accadono. Difficile ma non impossibile.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> MORIREMO TUTTI!!!
> 
> Che allegria ragazzi.


E' realismo Kid, non pessimismo. Volenti o nolenti i nostri rapporti affettivi vengono condizionati da quelli ai quali abbiamo assistito da bambini.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Quale causa? Se i nostri genitori non ci hanno dato esempio di amore vero difficile riuscire ad inventarselo una volta diventati adulti. Però i miracoli accadono. Difficile ma non impossibile.


Ci si arrangia come può no?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci si arrangia come può no?


Delle volte si capisce tutto quando si diventa genitori a nostra volta. Altre volte si continua a restare figli, quel tipo di figli, tutta la vita. Andando a ricreare l'esatto copione appreso durante la nostra infanzia.


----------



## federico (21 Dicembre 2010)

*questa forse non l'avete mai sentita*

Una novità dalla mia ex...
dopo avermi tradito almeno 3 volte, è andata via di casa dicendo che voleva pensare e capire se mi voleva ancora bene, ma mantenendo la relazione con la sua ultima fiamma...

ha avuto problemi di salute relativi al freddo e alla sua nuova precaria condizione abitativa e...

...mi ha detto che è molto arrabbiata con me perchè (cito testuali parole del sms)



> l'ho abbandonata nel momento in cui aveva più bisogno...voltandole le spalle....


----------



## dave.one (21 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> Una novità dalla mia ex...
> dopo avermi tradito almeno 3 volte, è andata via di casa dicendo che voleva pensare e capire se mi voleva ancora bene, ma mantenendo la relazione con la sua ultima fiamma...
> 
> ha avuto problemi di salute relativi al freddo e alla sua nuova precaria condizione abitativa e...
> ...


Non ho capito il testo dell'sms...
Cioé chi o che cosa ha abbandonato? A chi ha voltato le spalle?


----------



## Kid (21 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> Una novità dalla mia ex...
> dopo avermi tradito almeno 3 volte, è andata via di casa dicendo che voleva pensare e capire se mi voleva ancora bene, ma mantenendo la relazione con la sua ultima fiamma...
> 
> ha avuto problemi di salute relativi al freddo e alla sua nuova precaria condizione abitativa e...
> ...


:unhappy:

Ti sono vicino fratello.


----------



## Sabina (21 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> Una novità dalla mia ex...
> dopo avermi tradito almeno 3 volte, è andata via di casa dicendo che voleva pensare e capire se mi voleva ancora bene, ma mantenendo la relazione con la sua ultima fiamma...
> 
> ha avuto problemi di salute relativi al freddo e alla sua nuova precaria condizione abitativa e...
> ...


Ti ha tradito 3 volte?
Ma tu l'avevi perdonata o hai scoperto dopo tutto insieme?


----------



## Sabina (21 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Ti sono vicino fratello.


Kid, tu hai vissuto il tradimento di tua moglie dopo che tu l'avevi tradita. Ma mi sembra di capire che il fatto che già tu eri caduto prima di lei non e' stato un'attenuante. Io invece a volte vorrei che a mio marito capitasse, penso che  per una forma di egoismo spererei di attenuare il mio senso di colpa, dall'altra vorrei che anche lui potesse capire cosa accade a chi tradisce.
Ma lei sapeva già che tu l'avevi tradita prima di farlo a sua volta?


----------



## Kid (21 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Kid, tu hai vissuto il tradimento di tua moglie dopo che tu l'avevi tradita. Ma mi sembra di capire che il fatto che già tu eri caduto prima di lei non e' stato un'attenuante. Io invece a volte vorrei che a mio marito capitasse, penso che  per una forma di egoismo spererei di attenuare il mio senso di colpa, dall'altra vorrei che anche lui potesse capire cosa accade a chi tradisce.
> Ma lei sapeva già che tu l'avevi tradita prima di farlo a sua volta?



Lei non sapeva tutto... forse sospettava fosse successo di più di quello che le avevo raccontato.

In realtà io le dissi semplicemente che credevo di essermi innamorato di un'altra, ma che era rimasto un rapporto di amore platonico... insomma non le ho detto che abbiamo fatto sesso più volte e che il rapporto era durato più di 3 mesi. Comunque ti assicuro che il fatto di averla tradita prima io non è che mi abbia aiutato poi molto. O meglio: mi ha aiutato a capire che certe cose possono succedere, ma la rabbia e la delusione... sono rimasti tali. Credevo semplicemente che lei non fosse "debole" e sciocca come me.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Kid, tu hai vissuto il tradimento di tua moglie dopo che tu l'avevi tradita. Ma mi sembra di capire che il fatto che già tu eri caduto prima di lei non e' stato un'attenuante. Io invece a volte vorrei che a mio marito capitasse, penso che  per una forma di egoismo spererei di attenuare il mio senso di colpa, dall'altra vorrei che anche lui potesse capire cosa accade a chi tradisce.
> Ma lei sapeva già che tu l'avevi tradita prima di farlo a sua volta?


Non è che sogni la coppia aperta?
Ma per quella ci vuole una complicità enorme, e saper giocare secondo determinate regole, che se non capite, portano ad effetti devastanti...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Lei non sapeva tutto... forse sospettava fosse successo di più di quello che le avevo raccontato.
> 
> In realtà io le dissi semplicemente che credevo di essermi innamorato di un'altra, ma che era rimasto un rapporto di amore platonico... insomma non le ho detto che abbiamo fatto sesso più volte e che il rapporto era durato più di 3 mesi. Comunque ti assicuro che il fatto di averla tradita prima io non è che mi abbia aiutato poi molto. O meglio: mi ha aiutato a capire che certe cose possono succedere, ma la rabbia e la delusione... sono rimasti tali. Credevo semplicemente che lei non fosse "debole" e sciocca come me.


Incredibile come mi ritrovo sempre in quello che dici:up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> Una novità dalla mia ex...
> dopo avermi tradito almeno 3 volte, è andata via di casa dicendo che voleva pensare e capire se mi voleva ancora bene, ma mantenendo la relazione con la sua ultima fiamma...
> 
> ha avuto problemi di salute relativi al freddo e alla sua nuova precaria condizione abitativa e...
> ...


Riflettici su no?
Come sai noi tante volte vediamo solo noi stessi e non le esigenze dell'altro.


----------



## Eliade (23 Dicembre 2010)

federico ha detto:


> Una novità dalla mia ex...
> dopo avermi tradito almeno 3 volte, è andata via di casa dicendo che voleva pensare e capire se mi voleva ancora bene, ma mantenendo la relazione con la sua ultima fiamma...
> 
> ha avuto problemi di salute relativi al freddo e alla sua nuova precaria condizione abitativa e...
> ...


 Veramente è una caratteristica peculiare di chi è mooolto egoista!


----------

